# Wildcat Mountain 2016-2017 season thread



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2016)

Looking really good up there. Guns and hoses are in position, slopes are well manicured.


Soon......


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2016)

More from today


----------



## Edd (Oct 8, 2016)

Homer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2016)

100%


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 8, 2016)

2fer Stoke


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice pic.  On vacation this week. Will drive by tomorrow


----------



## Jully (Oct 8, 2016)

Wow. Those are beautiful pictures. Didn't realize they took that good care of the slopes in the off season!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2016)

i hope to pop my Wildcat cherry this season, with my peak pass.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2016)

Jully said:


> Didn't realize they took that good care of the slopes in the off season!



I didn't either.  The trails were definitely trimmed in the past few weeks.  I hiked part way up Lynx a few weekends ago when the Gondola was on wind hold and it hadn't been trimmed.  

I really haven't spent much time up there in summer prior to this year outside of driving up to take a look if I'm in the MWV for other purposes. This year four times I've taken advantage of my pass benefit of being able to take one free ride daily up the gondola. Each time I've  walked down instead of taking the lift.  Polecat only prior to today when I decided to go Middle Lynx to Catenary.  

Today was the busiest I had seen the parking lot of all my visits this summer/fall.  Pretty much peak foliage and great weather will do that I guess.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 8, 2016)

Foliage in the valley is excellent right now. Very good year.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i hope to pop my Wildcat cherry this season, with my peak pass.



Hope to see you there!


----------



## RISkier (Oct 9, 2016)

Looking good! I've only made it to Wildcat once. It was a beautiful spring week day with tons of great snow. One of my best ski days ever. We were worn out by noon; that fast lift is a real killer when all you do is ski down, ski on, and fly up the hill to do it again. Really want to get back.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 9, 2016)

Looking forward to it this season!  Hope to get 3 trips in!


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Just curious do the Cougar and Catenary trails have snowmaking pipes on them?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2016)

Catenary does yes. I can't remember if Cougar has its on dedicated pipes, but they could easily pull hoses through the woods if it does not.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 10, 2016)

I would love to see them cover those trails this season, the all natural is great but covering these would definitely spread the crowds out more and allow for earlier-later season skiing on them.  Tomcat Schuss is another one that should be blasted on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2016)

Well, in a perfect world, Wildcat would have working pipes and guns to make snow on every trail except Feline, Hairball, Star Line, Spynx, the Chute and Leo's.  Basically all the trails that they can get a groomer down.  The 90% snowmaking coverage they advertise, which in reality is probably more like 60-70%.  I don't see that ever happening until they expand their snowmaking pond significantly.

In terms of where I'd like to see them make snow where they often don't, it is definitely Gondi Line.  I think every mountain should have at least one signature expert run that is reliably open each winter with snowmaking.  The Lift Lion portion of Gondi Line can open with minimal natural. Black Cat not so much.  They did make snow on it a few years ago and it was absolutely killer in the spring, but I feel it should see the same attention as trails like Catapult get. So, given the choice, I'd rather see that be a priority over Cougar, Catenary and Tomcat Schuss.  Those three trails are pretty well manicured and can open on minimal natural.  Even last winter I got to ski them. It would be great for snow to be made on them, but they're not at the top of the priority list for me. 

The other thing to consider is if they do spread out more with the trails they make snow on, that could take away from base building efforts on Lynx to carry them through April.  I wouldn't want to miss out on late season skiing on Lynx because they blew their budget elsewhere. 

Hopefully we get a normal winter of 150-200" and none of it really matters much and Mother Nature opens the mountain to 100% on her own by mid-January.


----------



## Brad J (Oct 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, in a perfect world, Wildcat would have working pipes and guns to make snow on every trail except Feline, Hairball, Star Line, Spynx, the Chute and Leo's.  Basically all the trails that they can get a groomer down.  The 90% snowmaking coverage they advertise, which in reality is probably more like 60-70%.  I don't see that ever happening until they expand their snowmaking pond significantly.
> 
> In terms of where I'd like to see them make snow where they often don't, it is definitely Gondi Line.  I think every mountain should have at least one signature expert run that is reliably open each winter with snowmaking.  The Lift Lion portion of Gondi Line can open with minimal natural. Black Cat not so much.  They did make snow on it a few years ago and it was absolutely killer in the spring, but I feel it should see the same attention as trails like Catapult get. So, given the choice, I'd rather see that be a priority over Cougar, Catenary and Tomcat Schuss.  Those three trails are pretty well manicured and can open on minimal natural.  Even last winter I got to ski them. It would be great for snow to be made on them, but they're not at the top of the priority list for me.
> 
> ...



Please make snow on Gondiline, this is my third year pleading, I am wearing out my knees!!!! His would spread out the crowd on Lynx and the mountain would ski much better IMO


----------



## frapcap (Oct 26, 2016)

Bumping this one up-
Looks like the Cat is considering blowing snow early. Guns are tested and they seem about ready to rock and roll. 
Wonder if the new Peak concept is to open sooner than previous years?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2016)

They started blowing on Upper Lynx Monday night and into yesterday, but said they will not be opening this weekend.  They said early to mid November is the plan.  So, I'd say there's a small chance of opening on the 5th, but the 12th is probably more likely.


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

Even the 12th is a week early for them though! They've usually been more like the 18th-21st or so.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2016)

Jully said:


> Even the 12th is a week early for them though! They've usually been more like the 18th-21st or so.



Very true. I think the major snowmaking upgrade of a few years ago has pushed their focus a little earlier to help their pass product for Atticat better compete with Bretton Woods.  They probably wouldn't have turned the old crappy system on this week.


----------



## Angus (Oct 26, 2016)

I didn't ski at Wildcat last year but hiked down from summit over summit. I was really impressed by all the snowmaking improvements made in past 20 months. Good luck to them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 27, 2016)

damn... that is pretty awesome production.  2 days?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2016)

About that yes.  Looks like Upper Lynx is ready to go.  Hopefully they get something out of this storm that they can pack down a little to make the snowmaking requirements needed to open a bit less.  Crossing my fingers they open on the fifth.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 10, 2016)

Bump.....is it almost time to go skiing yet?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2016)

Radio silence from them. I'm assuming that they are going to wait for a strong 48-72 hour period before firing up again.  They likely lost a lot of money last year constantly hammering Lynx during a similar weather pattern.  I don't blame them for being more conservative this year

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 10, 2016)

Email from Peaks today says they'll be making snow this weekend...

Snowmaking is on!  *Wildcat Mountain*has a head start and will be firing the snowmaking back up this weekend.  *Mount Snow made snow* on Wednesday &*Hunter Mountain*will be joining in Friday night. All three resorts intend to make snow over the weekend as we start the push towards opening up for the 16/17 ski season.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 10, 2016)

I picked up my season passes from Hunter last week and the plan I was told was to open there on the 19th or so.

Hoping to get some skiing in early next week, just not very motivated by limited terrain at this point. Ski gear ready to travel.


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Bump.....is it almost time to go skiing yet?


You haven't been yet?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 10, 2016)

dlague said:


> You haven't been yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app




Nope, things are much different for me this year. I will have a long window from mid December to mid jan and will be laid of for all of February and a reasonable class load. I figure once we get open ill find a day though


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Nope, things are much different for me this year. I will have a long window from mid December to mid jan and will be laid of for all of February and a reasonable class load. I figure once we get open ill find a day though


Totally different type of skiing too!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> Totally different type of skiing too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



For sure. Skiing for me is fun wherever I am. Ill be back west in a couple years with a very ski friendly career. For now im gonna hope for the best and embrace east coast skiing.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 11, 2016)

Guns are back on. Hoping they have a productive weekend!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2016)

Challenging conditions at Wildcat today.  The top skied well, the bottom was a little rough with a surface of loose granular and death cookies.  There was a groomer broken down on Lower Lynx, so perhaps that happened close to opening and they weren't able to make a final pass.  The bartender said feedback from Friday and Saturday was much better.

Conditions did seem to improve throughout the day as the cookies got broken up. Some bumps formed here and there, which were fun. Slick in-between them though so I was happy to have good edges.  For $25 Sport Thoma in Bartlett does a great job. Thanks for the recommendation Yeggous.

For those interested, they've expanded the mug club this year. They go on sale 12/2 at 10AM. 











Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Nov 27, 2016)

I was there on Friday and Saturday. Conditions on Lynx were great both days. It was creamy soft snow that bumped up nicely on all the steeper sections. There was no shortage of novices sliding down on their butts in those sections. I had a great time.

I went to Bretton Woods today. Conditions were pretty good. The secondary surface was scratchy, but there was a nice coating of soft fresh on top.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2016)

So with all this rai+ forecast midweek for Catskills. Maybe I take midweek day that off this week and go the Cat. What you locals thinking it be all Snow Tuesday and Wednesday ?
n


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2016)

Hard to say. If it's not raining I may be there Tuesday

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 27, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> So with all this rai+ forecast midweek for Catskills. Maybe I take midweek day that off this week and go the Cat. What you locals thinking it be all Snow Tuesday and Wednesday ?
> n




Tough call but Tuesday looks safer than Wednesday to me.


Opened my season today. Couple breaks at the bar but mostly skied open to close. That quad is TOO fast for my early season legs. I intentionally beat myself up because I'm busy for the next few weeks and need to get conditioned....my last couple runs were a shitshow. Good skiing with you again deadhead....gonna be a fun season!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 2, 2016)

Today was excellent. Soft snow all day. Even a coating of fresh in the afternoon. The recent storm was a net gain at the top, and loss at the bottom.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 3, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Today was excellent. Soft snow all day. Even a coating of fresh in the afternoon. The recent storm was a net gain at the top, and loss at the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 21123
> 
> ...



Damn, I predicted it would suck and didn't want to risk the drive. Shame on me. Good for you.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 3, 2016)

Edd said:


> Damn, I predicted it would suck and didn't want to risk the drive. Shame on me. Good for you.



Today was decent. Hard pack covered by fresh. It snowed all day. Top third was great. You could rail through the S turns. Bottom two thirds were cut up after Lynx and Polecat converged. They were blowing on Middle Polecat and Upper and Middle Catapult.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 4, 2016)

I've decided im ditching class on Wednesday and heading up


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2016)

Today is quite good. Dropped the rope on Upper Catapult. Fun, but glazed donut skiing.  Upper Polecat skiing great.  Hopefully by next weekend we have three unique ttb routes. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2016)

Ventured on to Lift Lion today. As long as things stay cold up top, the natural base is starting to set up nice. Frozen solid.  Didn't break through and hit any rocks.







Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Dec 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Ventured on to Lift Lion today. As long as things stay cold up top, the natural base is starting to set up nice. Frozen solid.  Didn't break through and hit any rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gondiline for old folks like me !!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 6, 2016)

booked a condo for pres weekend. looking forward to trying Wildcat, and Attitash, for the first time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> booked a condo for pres weekend. looking forward to trying Wildcat, and Attitash, for the first time.


Enjoy. Would love to make some turns with you and show you around, but I didn't buy the full pass this year. My pass is blacked out that weekend. I'll be at Crotched. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> booked a condo for pres weekend. looking forward to trying Wildcat, and Attitash, for the first time.



Ping me when the date gets closer. I'll almost certainly be there that weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 6, 2016)

I was there today. Not bad but Middle Lynx being the only way down is a bit rough. It's looking good for the next few days.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2016)

I plan on going Thursday. Hopefully by then lower Polecat is open 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Dec 6, 2016)

First day out, did about a dozen runs with my dad. Old timer does well for being north of 70. Lynx is in good shape only scraped in a few places late afternoon. Imagine it may get ugly on saturday, they need another option on the lower mountain. Picked my way down the old gondola line once, not in bad  shape considering. Upper catapult still covered in whales, not sure why they haven't mowed it down.

Planning on cannon thursday and crotched saturday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2016)

Probably just letting the Whales drain a bit. Groom it out to soon and you get the death cookies. I'm sure lower Polecat will be open for the weekend. The question is whether or not they'll get Middle Catapult > Middle Wildcat > Bobcat open. 

What I've come to realize when they say, "We are giving our snowmakers a break" and the temps are fine to make snow, what they really mean is, "We need to refill the snowmaking pond." Might not happen before the weekend to sufficiently cover a route on that side of the hill.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 6, 2016)

I noticed the "break" also and drew the same conclusion. Gonna hit it tomorrow....It will be nice to have options up high anyway.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2016)

It's only a 2 million gallon pond, which is tiny by New England standards.  It would be great if they expanded it some day so they could blow the place open faster at the start of the season, but I doubt we ever see it.  Part of the deal with a no frills ski area.  We love it for that reason, but there are certain drawbacks. 

Have fun up there!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It's only a 2 million gallon pond, which is tiny by New England standards.  It would be great if they expanded it some day so they could blow the place open faster at the start of the season, but I doubt we ever see it.  Part of the deal with a no frills ski area.  We love it for that reason, but there are certain drawbacks.
> 
> Have fun up there!




Thanks I will. I'm patient. So far they seem to be committed...I don't expect them to expand like bigger budget areas. In the long run I know Pinkham will catch up anyhow


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2016)

Regarding snowmaking, not much is being made in the MWV by my observations this am. I drove by Attitash and saw zero guns going. They might just be saving $ but I'm at BW today and no guns are going here either.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> Regarding snowmaking, not much is being made in the MWV by my observations this am. I drove by Attitash and saw zero guns going. They might just be saving $ but I'm at BW today and no guns are going here either.



They temperatures turn less than ideal today and tomorrow. They probably are just playing it conservative knowing that really productive weather is coming this weekend.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> . They might just be saving $ but I'm at BW today and no guns are going here either.


On BW's snow report: The guns were cranking all night and will continue throughout the day, so be sure to pack your goggles.


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> .....will continue throughout the day, so be sure to pack your goggles.



Mmm, yeah, nooo.


----------



## DEVO (Dec 7, 2016)

Anyone know what the uphill situation is at Wildcat right now (or will be by next Tuesday)? I have an appointment nearby next Tuesday and thought I might skin up/ski down in the early am before heading to the appointment.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2016)

By next Tuesday Polecat will be open, so you should be good to go

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## DEVO (Dec 7, 2016)

Let's hope so, thanks!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 7, 2016)

From Attitash today:



COLD FRONT COMING IN HOT 
A LITTLE NATURAL SNOW & NEW SHOT OF COLD 
The snow is on the ground and the holidays are around the corner!  It took a little while but it officially feels like winter here in the north country.  Our mountain operations team is working hard at providing a grand slam opening. So naturally the question is...  When will Attitash open?  

The answer is Friday, December 16, 2016!  

Why wait you might ask?  By waiting our snowmakers & groomers can be out on the snow as much as possible.  They can place snow making equipment where necessary and stay focused on getting the snow down where it needs to pile up.  All without the worry of skier traffic.  Patience pays off and we believe that opening up day one with a wide variety of terrain is the best way to go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2016)

Translated: we have made the decision to save labor costs by pushing our customers over to Wildcat one more weekend.

Not that I'd be skiing Attitash this weekend, but if I owned one of those expensive homes over at Bear Creek I'd be pretty annoyed.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> From Attitash today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuses, excuses!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Translated: we have made the decision to save labor costs by pushing our customers over to Wildcat one more weekend.
> 
> Not that I'd be skiing Attitash this weekend, but if I owned one of those expensive homes over at Bear Creek I'd be pretty annoyed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I do sometimes wonder if the strictly attitash clientele actually dislike being associated with Wildcat. The Attitash season is quite short for its location and wildcat has seen substantial snowmaking improvements while Attitash hasn't to my knowledge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2016)

I think Attitash's snowmaking is more than adequate. Really the only improvement the place needs is a HSQ to the summit and a refresh of Ptarmigans

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I think Attitash's snowmaking is more than adequate. Really the only improvement the place needs is a HSQ to the summit and a refresh of Ptarmigans
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Oh yeah their snowmaking is certainly adequate. But I wonder if other improvements would have been made. I doubt it, but do others feel that way.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 7, 2016)

December 16? What a joke.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2016)

Peaks is functioning like it's one ski area. That seems to be their business model, Attitash owners be damned.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2016)

Light crowds and fun snow today. skied well past 20 runs as I need to get my legs in shape. That quad is amazing. I'm really stoked to be skiing the cat this winter!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2016)

Jully said:


> Oh yeah their snowmaking is certainly adequate. But I wonder if other improvements would have been made. I doubt it, but do others feel that way.


I doubt the capital invested in Cat would have gone to Attitash. I'm guessing others probably don't think so either because people have been begging for a new summit lift for years and have been told no way.

Peaks doesn't seem to think they'd get an ROI on a HSQ with a significant amount of new skiers and also say it would worsen snow conditions. These both maybe true, but I have to imagine they lose some folks to BW and other areas because of that lift. I know Id ski there more frequently if they had a better lift and committed to less grooming on their steep trails.  And as far as snow conditions they did have a permit at one point in time to add more trails off the top and increase the vertical a bit.  

Even with their low snow totals, Tash does have some great trails. It could be a lot better with some investment and a better commitment to leaving more stuff to bump up. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kskis20 (Dec 7, 2016)

Potential powder day next monday!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2016)

Today was definitely the best day of the short season so far for me. Catapult was groomed out and skiing well. Upper Polecat and Upper Lynx were great too. But the best open runs of the day were Top Cat and Lift Lion. What a difference from Sunday with the little bit of snow throughout the week.  Only complaint would be Middle Lynx is getting pretty beat from all the traffic. That will improve with other lower mountain routes opening up and a bit of natural.

Lift Lion







Top Cat











But by far the best snow on the hill was Upper Wildcat.  It skied great all the way down to where it meets Middle Catapult. It will likely be open once they get some man made down low











Cheetah run-out was a bit dicey, but I managed to not hit any rocks






I also checked out Catenary. It was good for the first couple hundred yards, but thinned out fast. I wouldn't recommend anyone try it until they get another 6-8"











Guns came back on around 1. They were working on the traverse from Lynx to Catapult, so I assume they will also be working down low that side of the hill.  The pond actually looked pretty full, so we should see some great production all over the hill. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 8, 2016)

Damn you poached the hell out of that hill lol! I was tempted but chickened out. Yeah lift lion was my choice also. Things are filling in and really just a foot of snow will open up a lot of terrain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2016)

Me? Poaching? I prefer to call it inspecting. A public service. Checks and balances against ski patrol. Keep em honest! 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 8, 2016)

I always always bury my pass deep when inspecting!


----------



## Brad J (Dec 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Me? Poaching? I prefer to call it inspecting. A public service. Checks and balances against ski patrol. Keep em honest!
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Great "inspection " , I do not own a pair of ski's that I would take on the lower Mt. The pictures make that old chair that serviced the top third of the mountain a real big difference !!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2016)

Brad J said:


> Great "inspection " , I do not own a pair of ski's that I would take on the lower Mt. The pictures make that old chair that serviced the top third of the mountain a real big difference !!


It would be awesome someday if they put a chair up the top third of Gondiline for days like today, but I doubt we will ever see it under Peaks. Tough to justify a couple mil investment on a lift they wouldn't run frequently. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catskir (Dec 8, 2016)

Brad J said:


> Great "inspection " , I do not own a pair of ski's that I would take on the lower Mt. The pictures make that old chair that serviced the top third of the mountain a real big difference !!


Yep,bring back the Catapult chair!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2016)

Here's a thought. Replace the summit triple at Attitash with a HSQ, move that lift over to Cat for a new Catapult chair servicing the top third of the mountain.  Win win

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a thought. Replace the summit triple at Attitash with a HSQ, move that lift over to Cat for a new Catapult chair servicing the top third of the mountain.  Win win
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


  Best Idea I have heard in a while.


----------



## Brad J (Dec 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Here's a thought. Replace the summit triple at Attitash with a HSQ, move that lift over to Cat for a new Catapult chair servicing the top third of the mountain.  Win win
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Whats the chance we get on Peak's Board of directors !!!!! I think we could make a positive contribution !!!!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone up there today is probably having a blast. Ropes dropping all over.  I've gotta wait till Thursday, but with arctic air coming in in sure things will be slow


----------



## snoseek (Dec 15, 2016)

skiing was fantastic today. Those little refreshers that add and coat here and there really make a big difference. Had a nice squall around 11 and added another layer off softness. At noon they pulled the rope on bobcat and it was creamy snow whales all the way down. Tomorrow I'm opting for maybe crotched as I feel no need to ski in Pinkham with that kind of cold. If you're lucky enough to be able to get out Saturday then get on it because Sunday's not looking all that great.....but Saturday should be wicked nice!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 15, 2016)

snoseek said:


> skiing was fantastic today. Those little refreshers that add and coat here and there really make a big difference. Had a nice squall around 11 and added another layer off softness. At noon they pulled the rope on bobcat and it was creamy snow whales all the way down. Tomorrow I'm opting for maybe crotched as I feel no need to ski in Pinkham with that kind of cold. If you're lucky enough to be able to get out Saturday then get on it because Sunday's not looking all that great.....but Saturday should be wicked nice!



Today was great carving snow, but after yesterday at Cannon I was disappointed by the lack of base depth. I guess I got spoiled. It was also pretty cold out there. I really, really need a solution for frostbite on the nose. The full face mask is another issue due to icing over the mouth.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2016)

snoseek said:


> skiing was fantastic today. Those little refreshers that add and coat here and there really make a big difference. Had a nice squall around 11 and added another layer off softness. At noon they pulled the rope on bobcat and it was creamy snow whales all the way down. Tomorrow I'm opting for maybe crotched as I feel no need to ski in Pinkham with that kind of cold. If you're lucky enough to be able to get out Saturday then get on it because Sunday's not looking all that great.....but Saturday should be wicked nice!


I plan to be there Saturday.  Hopefully the liquid precipitation in the forecast is minimal and doesn't screw things up too bad and we still get an overall net gain in the next 48 hours.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I plan to be there Saturday.  Hopefully the liquid precipitation in the forecast is minimal and doesn't screw things up too bad and we still get an overall net gain in the next 48 hours.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



There is always hope. Tomorrow I'm going to Attitash for the afternoon. I'll skip the morning until it warms up and the wind drops off a bit. Saturday I too will be at Wildcat.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 15, 2016)

The cat is closed tomorrow. Just posted on FB


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Dec 15, 2016)

Damn it looks like they're shutting it down for tomorrow....cant say I blame them. 

I'm thinking Saturday will be great early on before the switch.

Yeah base is still a little thin on the steep natural stuff. the low angle stuff is skiing just fine though. Wildcat trail from the top was my favorite today...plenty of snow


----------



## RHODYTURNS (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll be there Saturday and I am thinking positive thoughts - BUT with 30-40 mph gusts anticipated  I think there will be a possibility of wind hold for the summit lift and/or any accumulation overnight and early morning being blown into the woods.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> There is always hope. Tomorrow I'm going to Attitash for the afternoon. I'll skip the morning until it warms up and the wind drops off a bit. Saturday I too will be at Wildcat.



See you Saturday.  Update us on Attitash tomorrow.  Their snow report updates have been sporadic, but it appears they are pushing to have both peaks connected for opening day and a decent amount of terrain.   That said, they could have so much more ready to go had they started earlier.  Even if they didn't open, they neglected to make snow on many ideal days since Thanksgiving.  Next week looks pretty warm for making snow.  Xmas week might be pretty limited terrain at Attitash.  Such a shame Peaks runs the place so poorly.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I really, really need a solution for frostbite on the nose. The full face mask is another issue due to icing over the mouth.


To avoid both of these I try to breath in through my mouth with a short puff out through the mouth then most air out through my nose.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 16, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> To avoid both of these I try to breath in through my mouth with a short puff out through the mouth then most air out through my nose.



I put some skin lotion on my face and nose before going out . I lift up my jacket collar so only a little of my nose is exposed and breath in through my mouth and exhale slowly through my nose . Never had luck with face masks always iced up for me.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 16, 2016)

Bag balm on the nose.Or you could use a Rudolph nose.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Bag balm on the nose.Or you could use a Rudolph nose.



Bag Balm reminds me of going to Burke...


----------



## Edd (Dec 16, 2016)

Temp forecasts for Saturday look to have gone up considerably since I was looking at them yesterday. That's great but it'll be more crowded, I'm sure. 

Pretty good chance I'll be there. God help me, skiing on a Saturday. I missed last Monday's powder due to family obligations so I'm friggin desperate.


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2016)

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Sweet!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2016)

The Cat got the goods today. Had to be 6" at the time I left. Alley Cat and Upper Wildcat were sweet.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 17, 2016)

Man I am pissed... I had to chauffeur my parents into Boston today rather than ski and tomorrow looks like crap   I guess I have to wait until Friday when I can get out!


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> Man I am pissed... I had to chauffeur my parents into Boston today rather than ski and tomorrow looks like crap   I guess I have to wait until Friday when I can get out!


I know family always gets in the way.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 17, 2016)

dlague said:


> I know family always gets in the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app




Problem solved....


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2016)

I didn't measure but would guess 8" today. It was deeper than my boots in the parking lot walking to my truck.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2016)

Great Day. Great week at the Cat. Tuesday and today especially.  So much fun. It goes without saying, but the skiing this week blew away anything we saw last year.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 18, 2016)

From the snow report:

"Morning Update - 8:45am: Patrol has closed some trails due to warm temps and in order to preserve them. Please check the updated trail count to see what is open and what is closed. *We do not have any beginner terrain open at this time.*"

Trail count has dropped from 35 yesterday to 19 today.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks like tomorrow is going to be brutal. I may have to try out attitash unless there some miracle on the backside of this.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm sure any mtn ops director would ideally want to close any mtn tomorrow, let the snowpack set up and drain a bit prior to either putting a cat or snowmaking on any trail to get the best surface going forward

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I'm sure any mtn ops director would ideally want to close any mtn tomorrow, let the snowpack set up and drain a bit prior to either putting a cat or snowmaking on any trail to get the best surface going forward
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Doc they blasting the hell out of existing terrain at snow tomorrow?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Doc they blasting the hell out of existing terrain at snow tomorrow?


Resurfacing is apparently started already! Can't look out my window and verify fan gun lights or not, as we bailed back home to CT HOURS ahead of when the front and quick freeze hit this afternoon! Glad we did as there were sections of the roads we travel through Southern VT and Northern MA that were still quite slushy and sketchy with above freezing temps around noon today, would of been UGLY had we left at 3:30ish like we usually do on a Sunday 

Gotta give the Mtn ops folks a solid 36-48hrs now to get things back on a significant scale and then hope for some snow this week

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Resurfacing is apparently started already! Can't look out my window and verify fan gun lights or not, as we bailed back home to CT HOURS ahead of when the front and quick freeze hit this afternoon! Glad we did as there were sections of the roads we travel through Southern VT and Northern MA that were still quite slushy and sketchy with above freezing temps around noon today, would of been UGLY had we left at 3:30ish like we usually do on a Sunday
> 
> Gotta give the Mtn ops folks a solid 36-48hrs now to get things back on a significant scale and then hope for some snow this week
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Thursday looks like things will start getting better.

Just looked at the wildcat base cam and you can actually see the light bouncing off the glare!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I'm sure any mtn ops director would ideally want to close any mtn tomorrow, let the snowpack set up and drain a bit prior to either putting a cat or snowmaking on any trail to get the best surface going forward
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



No chance to drain - flash freeze


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2016)

Tin said:


> Problem solved....


Now you made me feel guilty of misrepresenting them.  My wife generally rallies the troops and our son is generally eager.  But there are days when they are just not into it so I suck it up and deal.  No biggie - we are still targeting 50 days.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 22, 2016)

Skied Wildcat this morning and Attitash this afternoon. Attitash is skiing quite a bit better. It sorta seems to me maybe they're running low on water up there? They've focused on Wldkitten/snowcat this week but there weren't any guns running today and honestly they could probably use some more cruisy stuff like cheetah/alleycat going into vacation week or just a refresher on open stuff. Guns were blazing at attitash


----------



## Breeze (Dec 23, 2016)

Consider all the parts.......labor costs for snowmakers, which may still be guys working on both properties, the absolute need for beginner lesson terrain going into vacation week, the sheer numbers of kids programs  for the season are all moving parts. 
the snowmking pond for the CAT is pumped up/ topped up from the Peabody.
Snowmakers hit OT at 56 hrs.  Weather forecast iffy over the weekend and the crowds arrive Monday Tuesday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2016)

Breeze said:


> Consider all the parts.......labor costs for snowmakers, which may still be guys working on both properties, the absolute need for beginner lesson terrain going into vacation week, the sheer numbers of kids programs  for the season are all moving parts.
> the snowmking pond for the CAT is pumped up/ topped up from the Peabody.
> Snowmakers hit OT at 56 hrs.  Weather forecast iffy over the weekend and the crowds arrive Monday Tuesday.



Translated: the snowmaking budget is small. Let's be honest, labor costs when it comes to snowmaking is a very small component in comparison to the electricity and diesel costs.  I don't expect Sunday River snowmaking budgets for Wildcat/Attitash, but with how slow Attitash was getting going and the amount of prime days Wildcat has skipped out on it's clear that they are not maximizing the resources they have and it shows.

Conditions at Wildcat were perfect for snowmaking today. Great temps, little wind, full pond. It would have been nice to see them blasting all day on Cheetah or Alley Cat to expand terrain for later in the week. The terrain they do have open was skiing absolutely terrible, so guns should be going full bore all night to resurface the problem areas - Middle Lynx, Catapult below the Lift Lion intersection and Bobcat were really bad. Sections of Polecat too.  Not a single gun turned on. That's not a good plan for a holiday week when you're likely to see new customers who are ripe for first impressions.

Over at Attitash for the afternoon and there are limited guns going here too.

It's a shame. Both areas have the resources to do so much better, but they choose not to and likely lose a lot of business to competitors.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2016)

On to satisfy Edd's beer requirements on trip reports, Heather has a jar of sharpies behind the bar for people to customize their mugs.  

Deadheadskier mug :






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gregnye (Dec 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Translated: the snowmaking budget is small. Let's be honest, labor costs when it comes to snowmaking is a very small component in comparison to the electricity and diesel costs.  I don't expect Sunday River snowmaking budgets for Wildcat/Attitash, but with how slow Attitash was getting going and the amount of prime days Wildcat has skipped out on it's clear that they are not maximizing the resources they have and it shows.
> 
> Conditions at Wildcat were perfect for snowmaking today. Great temps, little wind, full pond. It would have been nice to see them blasting all day on Cheetah or Alley Cat to expand terrain for later in the week. The terrain they do have open was skiing absolutely terrible, so guns should be going full bore all night to resurface the problem areas - Middle Lynx, Catapult below the Lift Lion intersection and Bobcat were really bad. Sections of Polecat too.  Not a single gun turned on. That's not a good plan for a holiday week when you're likely to see new customers who are ripe for first impressions.
> 
> ...





It seems like Peaks is treating Wildcat just as another mountain to have on the pass, and they don't really expect half their passholders to actually go there. Also, remember that there is no condos at Wildcat. No condos=No reason in their mind to keep the snow quality good. They will still make money off the daytrippers without refreshing snow quality (the daytrippers will only realize it sucks after they buy a ticket). Basically to Peaks wildcat is useless except as another mountain to market on the pass and to boast how early the season starts by snowmaking on Lynx early season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not sure I would call Wildcat "useless" for them. I believe they bought it to strengthen their position in the MWV and to be able to maintain a shorter season at Attitash. Wildcat is an extremely efficient ski area to operate. One base area and they only need to operate two lifts and a carpet for 90% of the season. Very little overhead even compared to somewhere like Cannon.  

Hopefully they luck out later in the week from Mother Nature. That seems to be what they are gambling on

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Dec 26, 2016)

DHS - I Wildcat always like this or just this season? Just wondering if budget wise, peak is trying their best this year with the limited financial resources.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 26, 2016)

mbedle said:


> DHS - I Wildcat always like this or just this season? Just wondering if budget wise, peak is trying their best this year with the limited financial resources.



Always. Snowmaking is not their forte. And they always start late at Attitash.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 26, 2016)

But you would think they'd sprinkle a few extra flakes around for vacation week... hmmm?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 26, 2016)

Groomers skied well first thing this morning. They really could have used a resurface as things skied off pretty quick. Left at noon and migrated down to Attitash....again  the skiing is considerably better down there right now IMO. Hopefully some natural comes in soon and Wildcat can do what it does best.

I spent a few years working at Kirkwood and its similar where Vail picked it up on the cheap to diversify that epic option in Tahoe...we were the redheaded bastard step child for Vail Resorts and corporate was insanely tight on spending any kind of money down there....but you better believe rolling into vacation week budgets, overtime ect were ignored as its a crucial time with so many visitors coming to the hill. I guess the thing that makes the cat special(no lodging) is also the thing that holds it back. Either way I love it there.


----------



## Edd (Dec 26, 2016)

I've said something similar earlier in the thread but it seems as if they're using the budget of a single ski area to fund two areas. If frugality is paramount, what we're seeing with mountain ops makes sense short term, but not long term. They're risking customer loss, hoping Mother Nature saves the day, perhaps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> But you would think they'd sprinkle a few extra flakes around for vacation week... hmmm?


Absolutely. I'm used to the short budget there. This isn't much of a change. I guess to be a Cat skier you kind of have to have a love hate relationship with the place. Love the terrain, the Quad, season length, mellow vibe, price and staff.  It's just snowmaking ops that can drive you a little nuts at times.

So, basically I'm just venting. It's a holiday week.  Everything open today was skiing like garbage by 10AM. Trails like Cheetah and Alley Cat get snow made on them every year. Today was perfect weather to make snow.  You would think they would be getting to work to expand terrain and offer something good for holiday skiers later in the week. To Edd's point, it's not just loyalists who ski there and are used to going through lean parts of the season. First time visitors show up too, especially during holidays and you want to put your best product forward to get them to return.  You have to earn future jaded loyalists! 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Dec 26, 2016)

IMO Peaks is running the place like thy want to go out of business, they must be sharing snowmaking personal with Attitash , Not having the guns blasting whenever its cold shows the patron's lack of commitment. They are running the place depending on Mother Nature and with the winds and exposure there that  plan is guaranteed to fail. Attitash has huge ability to make snow but since they went to all electric compressors their production is way down. i have not seen portable compressors at Wildcat for a few years do anyone know why except financial reasons. This Business plan will lead only to one direction , Peaks should sell and put their efforts in Attitash. The first year they ran Attitash they blew so much snow it was like they did not know that snow melts, they have the ability just not the resources and/ or the desire


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 26, 2016)

To that point, skier visits have been trending down significantly under Peaks ownership for both Attitash (since 2007)

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/NewHampshire/attitash.php

And Wildcat (since 2010)

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/NewHampshire/wildcatmtn.php

New England Ski History doesn't have enough available data to conclusively show those skiers are choosing other MWV areas. I'd imagine most are choosing VT areas or Sunday River due to larger acreage and more reliable snow.  That's a shame. While the MWV areas may lack for size compared to those areas and certainly isn't as blessed with the natural snow VT receives, there's some great terrain available and excellent four season amenities in the Valley to attract vacationers.  I'd hate to see the MWV areas become so busy that they resemble the zoos that Southern VT areas are on weekends, but a little more business to add $$$ into snowmaking budgets would be welcome. 

But, you have to spend money to make money. If I weren't a passholder and skied ala carte, the choice of skiing in the Valley this vacation week wouldn't be as compelling as other New England destinations.   Short of a good storm, I imagine the feedback from those who have chosen to ski in the Valley this year won't be positive with the product up there right now.  

Cranmore 27/57 trails open
Attitash 31/68
Wildcat 16/48
Black 22/45

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 27, 2016)

^After the way this season has started, I'd expect that Wildcat/Attitash will lose market share to Cannon.  

I wonder if any Hunter/Mt. Snow skiers venture up to the MWV to give it a shot, and what they think of their "value added" resorts?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Dec 27, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^After the way this season has started, I'd expect that Wildcat/Attitash will lose market share to Cannon.
> 
> I wonder if any Hunter/Mt. Snow skiers venture up to the MWV to give it a shot, and what they think of their "value added" resorts?
> 
> ...



Certainly they will lose some share to Cannon. I am considering it.

Yes, some NY metro skiers will make the trek. Christmas and Presidents week are the two times in winter when I see significant numbers of NY / CT / NJ license plates around the valley.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> To that point, skier visits have been trending down significantly under Peaks ownership for both Attitash (since 2007)
> 
> http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/NewHampshire/attitash.php
> 
> ...



16 trails that is making Ragged look good. Sad - just sad. I have 3 tix I need to use there and I am just sitting on them


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> ^After the way this season has started, I'd expect that Wildcat/Attitash will lose market share to Cannon.
> 
> I wonder if any Hunter/Mt. Snow skiers venture up to the MWV to give it a shot, and what they think of their "value added" resorts?
> 
> ...


Cannon is certainly looking compelling for sure. 

I'm sure that Peaks management would probably try and rationalize it by saying if you combine the open acreage of the two areas there is more available open terrain than Cannon has right now. There's some truth to that statement, but how many people are like snoseek and I who are willing to start there day at Cat and then head to Attitash for the afternoon? Very few I'm sure. Also by the time you get to the second mountain, everything is already skied off. That was the case yesterday except for Spillway at Attitash because they had been running guns on it all morning.  That skied great and made the drive over worth it. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 27, 2016)

IMO early season efforts are critical for pass sales.  The reality is that MOST years all resorts will get enough natural to be wide open eventually, but it's that early part of the season where the snowmaking efforts really stand out and make passes worth it.  Cannon has been killing it so far.  Good for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2016)

Agreed. And Wildcat did get off to a decent start with snowmaking. Not as good as Cannon, but pretty good. There's just been days when they could be making snow like yesterday and chose not too. It was almost like they got a bit of help from mother nature and took their foot off the gas.  Then boom, a little bad weather and with the missed opportunities the terrain for the holiday week is reduced.  At the pace they were going, I was pretty certain they'd have Cheetah and Alley Cat going by now and probably a bit of a refresh on Lynx and Catapult.

I think the fact that they slowed down supports the theory by Brad of sharing snowmaking personnel with Attitash. So a reduced labor budget is the problem between the two areas which is unfortunate because they have the equipment to do more than what they have.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Breeze (Dec 27, 2016)

Another day at the cat.

https://www.mountwashington.org/experience-the-weather/current-summit-conditions.aspx


----------



## dlague (Dec 27, 2016)

Wildcat seems to be holding back on snowmaking on cold nighs when warmer weather or possible non frozen precipitation is predicted.  That strategy makes sense because they know they will have to resurface when everything becomes bullet proof.  Otherwise it is like throwing money around for minimal gain.

That being said the same stories are told over and over again each year regarding Wildcat and Attitash.  It is just the way they are.  I have never skied Attitash where many runs were not skied off by 10 or 11.

Unlike Attitash, I like Wildcat but I often stay away from Polecat and Lynx after a few runs since the turns on those runs seem to get scraped off quickly.

At this stage it will probably be a long time before I ski at either one if ever again, but I hope they figure out the whole snowmaking deal for all the Peaks Passholders on here.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## medfordmike (Dec 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> But, you have to spend money to make money. If I weren't a passholder and skied ala carte, the choice of skiing in the Valley this vacation week wouldn't be as compelling as other New England destinations.   Short of a good storm, I imagine the feedback from those who have chosen to ski in the Valley this year won't be positive with the product up there right now.
> 
> Cranmore 27/57 trails open
> Attitash 31/68
> ...



If it makes Ragged and Wildcat fans feel any better (it won't but misery sometimes does like company ) Pico is 7/57 today.  The low trail count is not unusual for Pico.  Pico in a normal winter does ok because they get good amounts of natural snow but early season can be tough.  Today it was mostly season passholders.  Certainly some visitors but I bet they are visiting family, staying with a friend with some connection to the mountain.  Most looked very new to the sport so it didn't matter to them how much was open anyway. 

I think your point about being a passholder is important.  I am wondering if they believe (right or wrong) spend $X=Y visits, spend $1.5X=1.3Y visits.  The particular market forces can't be overcome to make the math work so scale down your business model to make a modest margin. If that is the case all you can do is price your season offerings such that they maintain a core group who stay because 1) terrain is great when... 2) proximity to a second/primary home that keeps you fixed to a limited radius 3) desire of loyal core for low crowds.  At least for me all three are why I stay at Pico. 

Being tied to a big corporate parent can be a blessing and a curse.  Pico would have gone NELSAP long ago if it were not for Killington but I bet it rarely makes sense to invest money there vs. other Powdr resorts from a ROI perspective.  They price accordingly more or less but I do get a wandering eye on days like today.

I suspect Wildcat may have some similar challenges which is a shame because it is a great mountain. All that being said I would have thought Cannon would simply conceded years ago that Loon was always going to the de facto mountain for day trippers.  Cannon was the cheaper alternative for harder core folks looking to avoid crowds. They have blown that idea of out of the water this season with their improvements.  If they are successful maybe we can hope others will follow.

On the plus side for Pico today they were handing out chocolate chip cookies at the Golden Express to thank people for skiing there around 11 am.  Same guy was thanking each passholder by first name earlier in the day as he scanned you in. It wasn't another trail but I took the cookie anyway and i am back again tomorrow :wink:.


----------



## Jully (Dec 27, 2016)

medfordmike said:


> I think your point about being a passholder is important.  I am wondering if they believe (right or wrong) spend $X=Y visits, spend $1.5X=1.3Y visits.  The particular market forces can't be overcome to make the math work so scale down your business model to make a modest margin.
> 
> Being tied to a big corporate parent can be a blessing and a curse.  Pico would have gone NELSAP long ago if it were not for Killington but I bet it rarely makes sense to invest money there vs. other Powdr resorts from a ROI perspective.  They price accordingly more or less but I do get a wandering eye on days like today.
> 
> On the plus side for Pico today they were handing out chocolate chip cookies at the Golden Express to thank people for skiing there around 11 am.  Same guy was thanking each passholder by first name earlier in the day as he scanned you in. It wasn't another trail but I took the cookie anyway and i am back again tomorrow :wink:.



Diminishing returns are definitely the name of the game these days in the ski industry. Blowing a ton of snow is just not worth it for many smaller resorts. Some resorts are also definitely trying to rebrand themselves (e.g. Ragged as being the learn to ski capital and affordable). 

Your last point about the cookies is a very good one. It is very very important to remember for resorts with a large corporate parent that the people on the ground and even in the management of the resort are NOT the people making many of the financial decisions. The managers are going to be given tough budgets to work with by the corporate higher ups. 

Everyone on the ground at a ski resort is generally going to care a great deal about their skiers, and sometimes feel just as frustrated as we do by budgetary restraints.


----------



## john1200c (Dec 27, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Groomers skied well first thing this morning. They really could have used a resurface as things skied off pretty quick. Left at noon and migrated down to Attitash....again  the skiing is considerably better down there right now IMO. Hopefully some natural comes in soon and Wildcat can do what it does best.
> 
> I spent a few years working at Kirkwood and its similar where Vail picked it up on the cheap to diversify that epic option in Tahoe...we were the redheaded bastard step child for Vail Resorts and corporate was insanely tight on spending any kind of money down there....but you better believe rolling into vacation week budgets, overtime ect were ignored as its a crucial time with so many visitors coming to the hill. I guess the thing that makes the cat special(no lodging) is also the thing that holds it back. Either way I love it there.



I think I might have been talking to you in the bar at Bear, you were there waiting for a friend, right?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Dec 27, 2016)

john1200c said:


> I think I might have been talking to you in the bar at Bear, you were there waiting for a friend, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Yep that's me


----------



## yeggous (Dec 28, 2016)

They're blowing on intermittent spots on Lynx. This is good as it really, really needed it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kskis20 (Dec 28, 2016)

Any1 know how the conditions have been in elevator shaft or TB yet? Should be good after the 15-24 inches coming in


----------



## yeggous (Dec 28, 2016)

kskis20 said:


> Any1 know how the conditions have been in elevator shaft or TB yet? Should be good after the 15-24 inches coming in



Was there today. The natural snow terrain is barren. There's a bit up high, but little to none down low. With the wind coming on Friday, I'm not sure that I expect a best case outcome.

Other than that, conditions exceeded expectations today. I showed up around 10am, took a lunch break 11:30-12:30 and then skied until last chair.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2016)

Good to hear on the conditions.

From what I saw Monday I'd agree.  Tbrook probably will be good to go for folks with little concern for their bases.  Elevator being lower elevation and requiring more snow would likely still be sketchy unless the snow is really dense and at the upper end of the projected totals.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 29, 2016)

Word around the valley is that Attitash was terrible today. I haven't heard a good thing about them all season. People seemed to be fed up by the lack of a real product of their part. It's as if they gave up and don't even try.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 29, 2016)

It is no wonder that skier visits are down at the Cat under Peaks ownership. Under the Franchi ownership, they used to be much more very generous on midweek promo days and even comp passes. Now, the ticket window just gives a mere handful of days that are 2 for 1. The price sensitive folks are at Cannon as their lifts (at least on 12/22 when I was there) were going up with someone on almost every chair on a 2 for 1 day with 3-4 people on each chair and a 10 chair wait on the peak of the day. Plus, Cannon has far more open that the Cat and Attitash at the moment. Plus, add a day went away under Peaks which was $39 under the Franchi ownership for people paying at the window.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Word around the valley is that Attitash was terrible today. I haven't heard a good thing about them all season. People seemed to be fed up by the lack of a real product of their part. It's as if they gave up and don't even try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



what a drag


----------



## yeggous (Dec 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> what a drag



Keep a positive outlook. The kitty was surprisingly good today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2016)

mlkrgr said:


> It is no wonder that skier visits are down at the Cat under Peaks ownership. Under the Franchi ownership, they used to be much more very generous on midweek promo days and even comp passes. Now, the ticket window just gives a mere handful of days that are 2 for 1. The price sensitive folks are at Cannon as their lifts (at least on 12/22 when I was there) were going up with someone on almost every chair on a 2 for 1 day with 3-4 people on each chair and a 10 chair wait on the peak of the day. Plus, Cannon has far more open that the Cat and Attitash at the moment. Plus, add a day went away under Peaks which was $39 under the Franchi ownership for people paying at the window.



I'm a short timer at Cat relatively speaking.  Started skiing there in 2006 and basically only weekends since.  I've had a pass 3 out of the past 4 seasons, but Wildcard prior to that for a few years.  I definitely remember the Franchi discounts you speak of even though I didn't take advantage of many of them as they were mostly midweek. When Peaks bought the mountain, there were conversations in this forum regarding all those discounts going away. 

Last winter I took a few days off midweek to ski there.  This winter I've skied there a lot midweek due to a recent job layoff. Between those experiences my observations are it's the same retiree crowd midweek and little else.  Wildcat is a lot more difficult to get to than Cannon for the midweek day skier crowd from Boston, but I have to imagine cutting those programs is reducing business like you say.  

How great would it be if one operator came in and bought up Cat, Attitash, Black and Cranmore and unified them under one pass with appropriate investments in infrastructure and operations?


----------



## john1200c (Dec 29, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Word around the valley is that Attitash was terrible today. I haven't heard a good thing about them all season. People seemed to be fed up by the lack of a real product of their part. It's as if they gave up and don't even try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I can attest to that. Awful there Wednesday bar was full at Bear by 11:05..


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Dec 29, 2016)

john1200c said:


> I can attest to that. Awful there Wednesday bar was full at Bear by 11:05..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



To be fair I don't think anywhere that's lower elevation is skiing great right now. Course the lack of a product all season doesnt help their case though.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 29, 2016)

I cant speak for yesterday but last week I thought attitash was skiing somewhat decent. 

I skied quite a bit at the cat growing up 80's and into the 90s. Yeah the place is totally dead on the midweek...like scary slow and the weekends so far seem pretty tame compared to years past. I've gotta say this somewhat appealing but not sustainable.

I love the idea of a unified MWV. Black always worries me as its a great little area that just seems on the brink


----------



## john1200c (Dec 29, 2016)

Jully said:


> To be fair I don't think anywhere that's lower elevation is skiing great right now. Course the lack of a product all season doesnt help their case though.



Completely agree. In fact Attitash was really nice before the weather event Monday evening.  Not a lot of terrain but what they had was good.  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 30, 2016)

http://www.skitheeast.net/east-coast-snow-report/

Wildcat FTW


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2016)

26" storm total and blowing sideways right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2016)

Snow report says triples on wind hold but the HSQ is running. Don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2016)

yeggous said:


> 26" storm total and blowing sideways right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


They are saying another 3-4 this morning so up to 30" but as others stated very windy.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> They are saying another 3-4 this morning so up to 30" but as others stated very windy.



Abort. The snow is gone. Blown off. Worse than yesterday. Huge lines. Lots of ice.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2016)

Traffic backup getting into the lot. Backed up 16 all the way to the AMC Center. Unreal.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2016)

Honestly if I didn't have work I would probably just buy a ticket to black today


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2016)

So... today happened. I almost don't know where to start. Disappointment is an understatement.

I was like a small child this morning. I woke up at 5:30am and couldn't go back to sleep because I was so stoked with anticipation. Around 7am the snow reports came online and everything around the Mt Washington Valley was reporting amazing snow totals. 18" at Attitash and Cranmore and 26" at Wildcat. We scored!

I arrive at Wildcat at 7:45 and the lot was already mostly full. By the time I went to the lift at 8:15 the line from the quad as already back to the bridge. By the time I got on the chair at 8:37, the line was back to the Snowcat triple. I have -never- seen that kind of line at Wildcat. EVER.





The first revealed the horrifying truth. The snow as worse that yesterday. The wind blew everything into the woods or off the mountain. The natural trails were completely bare. Riding up the lift first thing you could already see sheets of ice on Upper Lynx and that big ugly rock was already sticking out. Going down Upper Wildcat there was about a 10 foot wide strip of fresh snow and the rest wasn't skiable. Bobcat was icy frozen granular with slabby wind packed snow in places. After the first run it was clear we had be duped and it was time to leave ASAP. All the regulars packed up and got out of there. Despite this a huge line awaited the ticket counter.

When we left at 9:15 they were parking people in C lot, and the line of cars waiting to get in stretched back all the way up Route 16 to the AMC Center in Pinkham Notch. Unreal. There were a lot of NY and CT plates, and you rarely see them up here. There was a state cop trying to maintain order dropping flares down the middle of the road so people didn't try to pass the traffic jam. To make matters worse, apparently the power went out around 10am. The bar was open but cash only.

We arrived at Attitash around 9:45 and got one the last spots in the Bear Peak lot. Once in the lodge we discovered that it was an hour long line stretching around the building just to buy a ticket but thankfully we already had passes. Talking to one of the customer service staff I know, I found out they completely ran out of parking that day. Completely out. Wow.

We skied the first run ducking a rope onto Wandering Skis. The snow was knee deep and dense. Who would it be closed? There was no base and my skis discovered lots of sharp rocks underneath in the first couple hundred yards. After that it got much better. Most of the rest of the mountain was skied off. The standout runs were all those under the Flying Yankee quad on the main Attitash. Those were really, really nice. There was a solid natural base and beautiful soft bumps. Probably the best in the area.

Overall this was by far the most people I have ever seen skiing in the Mount Washington Valley. The crowd at Wildcat was so far beyond what I have ever seen there that I still can't believe it. Even with the crowds at both Attitash and Wildcat, the lift lines were still not as bad as I have seen in southern Vermont at places like Mount Snow, Okemo, and Stratton. It's just that Peak Resorts was completely unprepared or unable to accommodate them.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 30, 2016)

yeggous said:


> So... today happened. I almost don't know where to start. Disappointment is an understatement.
> 
> I was like a small child this morning. I woke up at 5:30am and couldn't go back to sleep because I was so stoked with anticipation. Around 7am the snow reports came online and everything around the Mt Washington Valley was reporting amazing snow totals. 18" at Attitash and Cranmore and 26" at Wildcat. We scored!
> 
> ...


Wow, so glad I made the last minute decision to go to Ragged today. 8" wasn't epic, but there was fun to be had.

Sent from my XT1080 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2016)

Uncontrollable conditions aside, this is a huge weekend for ski areas. The storm is drawing people in. The crowded atmosphere is totally not my thing but this is what we need for the ski areas. This week is not for AZ skiers; it's for the ski areas.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 30, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Abort. The snow is gone. Blown off. Worse than yesterday. Huge lines. Lots of ice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Read this as fecious post , LOL I guess you were serious. Maybe all the people that flocked there will have second thoughts next big storm?


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 30, 2016)

Edd said:


> Uncontrollable conditions aside, this is a huge weekend for ski areas. The storm is drawing people in. The crowded atmosphere is totally not my thing but this is what we need for the ski areas. This week is not for AZ skiers; it's for the ski areas.


As long as the long lines, parking issues, etc does turn off the casual skiers next time, then it's all good.

Sent from my XT1080 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2016)

St. Bear said:


> As long as the long lines, parking issues, etc does turn off the casual skiers next time, then it's all good.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah, agreed. Gotta please the customers, no question.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2016)

St. Bear said:


> As long as the long lines, parking issues, etc does turn off the casual skiers next time, then it's all good.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using AlpineZone mobile app



Word is they have out a lot of vouchers when the power went out. Like an hour long line for them.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2016)

Frapcrap was up there. Said the outage only lasted 45 minutes or so. Helped clear the crowds. He shared some great photos of lower mountain trees.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Frapcrap was up there. Said the outage only lasted 45 minutes or so. Helped clear the crowds. He shared some great photos of lower mountain trees.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I heard from a buddy that the lower mountain trees were loaded. It explains where the snow went.

A bunch of the Wildcat regulars had a reunion in Ptarmigans at Attitash for lunch beers. We knew there was better and we were going to find it. I was very happy with the terrain off the Flying Yankee at Attitash. They actually had a natural base. And Wandering Skis provided me with a sense of purpose applying p-tex for hours to come.

The word from Cranmore is that the crowds weren't bad there today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2016)

Did you get into any of the trees around Abenaki chair. Skiing there Monday afternoon there appeared to be a decent base. I probably would have made the same decision as you and headed to Attitash.  I recommended to frapcrap that he do the same when he texted the power went out, but he chose to stick it out and got some redemption.

It's a bummer the storm came with such wind. Was really hoping this would be the base builder needed to set up the natural trails at Cat for the next storms

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Did you get into any of the trees around Abenaki chair. Skiing there Monday afternoon there appeared to be a decent base. I probably would have made the same decision as you and headed to Attitash.  I recommended to frapcrap that he do the same when he texted the power went out, but he chose to stick it out and got some redemption.
> 
> It's a bummer the storm came with such wind. Was really hoping this would be the base builder needed to set up the natural trails at Cat for the next storms
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Did not. Riding the Abenaki I could hear people hitting rocks in those glades.

Latest round of people coming back from Wildcat say the afternoon was good. The power outage cleared out the place. Apparently the glades were great.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't know whether to be hopeful or not hopeful that people get scared away. I wonder how many were passholders.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2016)

And again they're making snow at Attitash


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2016)

Right?  Another day wasted.....

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2016)

Reminds me of A Basin on opening day.  That is crazy!  Too bad the winds blew everything off.









Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Dec 31, 2016)

I for one think power outage  best what could've happened under  circumstances for the people who decide to stay. that giant  lift line was about 15 min of waiting ...probably by far longest I ever saw personally lol. . Ski on the lift after power outage all day. Yes my  expectations was for conditions completely different.
Surprisingly very few people venture in the woods where all snow got blown into. Mission of the day was to find good runs in the woods


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2016)

mishka said:


> I for one think power outage  best what could've happened under  circumstances for the people who decide to stay. that giant  lift line was about 15 min of waiting ...probably by far longest I ever saw personally lol. . Ski on the lift after power outage all day. Yes my  expectations was for conditions completely different.
> Surprisingly very few people venture in the woods where all snow got blown into. Mission of the day was to find good runs in the woods




Yeah I'm sure the lower trees were stellar. That looks great to me. I'm up Monday for leftovers


----------



## snoseek (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't care what's coming, today was a 10 weather wise!

Edit-while there certainly will be some mix in, I'm not convinced this system coming in is gonna be so bad. Some sloppy snow with a freeze would really fill some of the stuff in nicely. It doesn't look like a wash out


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I don't care what's coming, today was a 10 weather wise!
> 
> Edit-while there certainly will be some mix in, I'm not convinced this system coming in is gonna be so bad. Some sloppy snow with a freeze would really fill some of the stuff in nicely. It doesn't look like a wash out



Here is the latest for wildcat:
*Tonight*
A  chance of freezing drizzle, mainly after 4am.  Increasing clouds, with a  low around 19. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph after midnight. 

*Tuesday*
A  chance of snow and freezing drizzle before 7am, then snow likely.   Cloudy, with a high near 31. Southeast wind 5 to 10 mph.  Chance of  precipitation is 70%. Little or no ice accumulation expected.  New snow  accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

*Tuesday Night*
Snow  before 5am, then snow likely, possibly mixed with sleet. The snow could  be heavy at times.  Low around 29. Southeast wind around 10 mph  becoming northeast after midnight.  Chance of precipitation is 100%. New  snow and sleet accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

*Wednesday*
Snow  likely before noon, then a chance of rain and snow showers between noon  and 1pm, then a chance of rain showers after 1pm.  Mostly cloudy, with a  high near 39. North wind 10 to 15 mph becoming west in the afternoon.   Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one  inch possible. 

*Wednesday Night*
A 50 percent chance of snow showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16. Breezy, with a west wind 15 to 20 mph.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 3, 2017)

Its not raining so far. Snow is actually coming down pretty good at the moment


----------



## Jully (Jan 3, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Its not raining so far. Snow is actually coming down pretty good at the moment



Its been all snow at the River. Forcast changed late last night and its a little colder and snowier than previously expected. Still supposed to maybe change later in the afternoon.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 3, 2017)

Its more like a frozen mixture now. Skiing is decent. Maybe a couple inches overnight?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 4, 2017)

Surfy dense snow this morning. First run on wildcat all the way was biblical. This stuff will set and be awfully firm but really good for the future


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Surfy dense snow this morning. First run on wildcat all the way was biblical. This stuff will set and be awfully firm but really good for the future



Sierra cement? If so you probably can ski it pretty well.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 4, 2017)

Heavier even. A foot of this would be torture but 4 or so inches is perfect!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2017)

What's your thoughts on tomorrow?  I haven't been up in the valley since I last saw you 12/26.  Trying to decide which NH Peaks area to hit tomorrow.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 4, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> What's your thoughts on tomorrow?  I haven't been up in the valley since I last saw you 12/26.  Trying to decide which NH Peaks area to hit tomorrow.



I came over to attitash after lunch. If it didn't freeze rock solid I would point you to the bumps off the quad and idiots option....they are skiing amazing but I feel like things will stiffen up tonight. Maybe try both?


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Heavier even. A foot of this would be torture but 4 or so inches is perfect!



I hit a foot of snow exactly like that at Wildcat 2 or 3 years ago and it kicked my ass. That day went very different than I thought it would. I was an exhausted, sweaty mess after the first run.


----------



## Jully (Jan 4, 2017)

Edd said:


> I hit a foot of snow exactly like that at Wildcat 2 or 3 years ago and it kicked my ass. That day went very different than I thought it would. I was an exhausted, sweaty mess after the first run.



Gotta be careful with that too! I've gone from a scraped off headwall into a dense pile and double ejected before... only double eject I've ever had and it was not fun.


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

Jully said:


> Gotta be careful with that too! I've gone from a scraped off headwall into a dense pile and double ejected before... only double eject I've ever had and it was not fun.



Dense wet snow sucks!

Wife and I skied Gunstock one night after a day of snowing wet snow.  We decided to poach Ricochet which had about 8-10 inches of fresh - wet cement.  It was so hard to ski in that we bailed at the first opportunity.  Our legs got beat up!  We experienced the same at Loveland back in April about a foot of new wet snow and skiing straight was the only option!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I came over to attitash after lunch. If it didn't freeze rock solid I would point you to the bumps off the quad and idiots option....they are skiing amazing but I feel like things will stiffen up tonight. Maybe try both?


Attitash today was better than expected. It was firm for sure, but certainly edgeable and not all boilerplate.  I was bummed to find they had groomed out Idiots option. That turned out to be the worst surface on the hill.

  A lot of the natural stuff was frozen up coral reef, but some skied okay.  The bumps on Moat seemed to ski the best of what I hit.  Too bad they'll be groomed out soon. 







Overall a satisfying ski day. Exceeded my expectations with the temperature variation of the past few days. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 6, 2017)

Today is excellent carving snow. Almost unbelievably good packed powder wall to wall. Best I've seen in a couple years.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Today is excellent carving snow. Almost unbelievably good packed powder wall to wall. Best I've seen in a couple years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Heading there Sunday - looking forward to having a good day at the Cat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Today is excellent carving snow. Almost unbelievably good packed powder wall to wall. Best I've seen in a couple years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice. Guess tomorrow is the day I head up if it's skiing that well.  Was thinking of waiting until Sunday for lesser crowds, but it may be more skied off by then.

Are they blowing all of lower Catapult or just the very bottom to connect Alley cat back over?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice. Guess tomorrow is the day I head up if it's skiing that well.  Was thinking of waiting until Sunday for lesser crowds, but it may be more skied off by then.
> 
> Are they blowing all of lower Catapult or just the very bottom to connect Alley cat back over?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app




And Sunday is kids pay their age day...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.  That definitely locks me in for tomorrow instead.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice. Guess tomorrow is the day I head up if it's skiing that well.  Was thinking of waiting until Sunday for lesser crowds, but it may be more skied off by then.
> 
> Are they blowing all of lower Catapult or just the very bottom to connect Alley cat back over?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



They have a couple guns at top and bottom, but no, just Alley Cat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2017)

yeggous said:


> They have a couple guns at top and bottom, but no, just Alley Cat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Today they were blasting full bore TTB on lower Catapult.  They were turning guns off when I left at 2, so I assume it's got enough to get groomed out after it cures. Alley Cat was open with whales, which was fun.

All of the groomed terrain was absolutely exceptional this morning as you described. Total hero cordoroy with no concern for ice. Nothing got all that skied off by the time I left.  Even natural terrain skied really well in most spots that had some traffic to break up crust. Upper Wildcat, Lift Lion, Feline and Catenary were all fun.  Off map out in T Brook area is plenty filled in and good to go. 





















Almost had to file a complaint for no Tomcat chair today when the lift lines peaked at 4 minutes. It was a struggle.






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 7, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Today they were blasting full bore TTB on lower Catapult.  They were turning guns off when I left at 2, so I assume it's got enough to get groomed out after it cures. Alley Cat was open with whales, which was fun.
> 
> All of the groomed terrain was absolutely exceptional this morning as you described. Total hero cordoroy with no concern for ice. Nothing got all that skied off by the time I left.  Even natural terrain skied really well in most spots that had some traffic to break up crust. Upper Wildcat, Lift Lion, Feline and Catenary were all fun.  Off map out in T Brook area is plenty filled in and good to go.
> 
> ...



Word from the hill is no Tomcat this year unless Quad is down. They can't afford the staff.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 7, 2017)

Seems reasonable.  My comment was obviously sarcasm.  From the sounds of it, the only day they have maybe needed all four chairs is the XMAS week storm day and with that only to start the day.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 8, 2017)

Remember when someone said that they should make snow on Lift Lion to provide a more consistently-open route down the top half of the mountain?? Turns out they are going to do Black Cat (Basically Lift Lion)!!! From their Website today:

[FONT=&quot]_"Snowmaking has wrapped up on Lower Catapult and we could see ropes drop on it today with ungroomed snowmaking piles on it after patrol checks it out. Bobcat will be open today with snowmaking on skiers left. Because the Wildcat snowmaking team has been killing it this year, we gave them a 'snowmakers choice' trail to cover and they chose *Black Cat!* This hasn't been done for a few seasons and we are always pumped when it happens!!"_[/FONT]


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2017)

Awesome! Now we're talking!

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 8, 2017)

Whoa that's freaking awesome!!!!!


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 8, 2017)

gregnye said:


> Remember when someone said that they should make snow on Lift Lion to provide a more consistently-open route down the top half of the mountain?? Turns out they are going to do Black Cat (Basically Lift Lion)!!! From their Website today:
> 
> _"Snowmaking has wrapped up on Lower Catapult and we could see ropes drop on it today with ungroomed snowmaking piles on it after patrol checks it out. Bobcat will be open today with snowmaking on skiers left. Because the Wildcat snowmaking team has been killing it this year, we gave them a 'snowmakers choice' trail to cover and they chose *Black Cat!* This hasn't been done for a few seasons and we are always pumped when it happens!!"_



This would be great for late season bumps. Top to bottom Gondi or lift line would be awesome.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 8, 2017)

Maybe not the past 2 years but they always used to do the Black Cat section what they really need to do is Lift Lion from the top.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2017)

Wonder if Lift Lion is a pipe issue?   FWIW it's been skiing fine on natural for about a month.  Thin cover areas, but fun.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2017)

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm itching to get back on the hill the next couple days now!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 8, 2017)

The natural bump runs were really fun today.They groomed out alley cat for today and it was death marbles. Lower catapult hard huge whales waiting to be pushed out. It was really unskiable as the whales were way too firm. The woods were interesting with a lot of crust but they looked great. Groomers were in great shape.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 9, 2017)

Look's like they are snowmaking on Star Line too!!!! Now if only they did Top Cat. I'd actually prefer Top cat to lift lion because there are more rocks to cover.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2017)

Great day at Wildcat today. They cranked out a crap load of snow this week. Not just Black Cat and Starr Line, but significant piles on  Middle Lynx on down and Middle Wildcat down through Bobcat. Really impressed overall with the amount of man-made and natural cover.  






































Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 10, 2017)

Exciting to see them making this kind of effort now!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes. They've taken advantage of great temps the past couple weeks. Attitash too. I expect Attitash will expand a good amount more trails, but Cat is likely done with terrain expansion according to a conversation I had with a snowmaker. Just refreshing a bit here and there and build up the Lynx base for spring.

Mother Nature gets back on track after this little hiccup and there should be plentiful terrain between both areas moving forward.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 10, 2017)

Yep I'm all done complaining about snowmaking. These guys are killing it up there this week! some absurd piles of snow over at Attitash as well.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 10, 2017)

That's a great pic of the shaft. Looks like you grabbed it by the balls DHS! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone ever get a more official explanation for the odd shut down of snowmaking? Electricity? Overtime somehow? Their effort is great now obviously but the absense seemed pretty prolonged.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, they had a pipe issue on Cheetah after getting set up there and that's not going to be fixed until summer, so no snowmaking there.

Other than that I really think it was just a decision to wait until it got really cold to go full bore and not wanting to waste efforts on stuff that will melt during the typical holiday thaw.   Both mountains have been going like gang busters the past couple weeks

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## frapcap (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow! Its looking damn good there! 
Really impressed that they made snow on Star Line. How did it ski?

In regards to snow making at Attitash- I was riding the lift at Wildcat with an Ops guy from Attitash who was very frustrated at them. He said some piece of snow making infrastructure failed (the name escapes me) and they took forever and 5 days to decide to fix it the right way instead of adding a band-aid. Not sure how true that is, but he seemed pretty passionate about the subject.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2017)

It was fun to ski. Real steep on the backside of the snowmaking piles.  However, it will go to a glazed over hell in a hurry unless a few bumps set up from today's bit of natural. 

Overall I look at the snowmaking on Starr Line and Black Cat more to be setting them up for spring corn season.  Hopefully I'm wrong and we get some storms that make them fun mid season. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Gforce (Jan 11, 2017)

Great to hear about the conditions and snow at WC.

It appears Attitash is getting compromised, Christmas week with plenty of snow cover not all the Attitash lifts are running and trails were not open because they were not groomed. All this due to staffing from what I heard, it's anecdotal but several locals have concurred that is the issue. Not enough manpower, "no one wants to work there". Of course with the power outage at WC 2 weeks ago everyone came over to AT and the place was jammed packed with 3 lifts not running. 

When you have hundreds of skiers/boarders ducking ropes onto perfectly fine Attitash trails that is a major issue/potential liability I have to believe for the mountain.   

Yesterday, the AT Flying Bear Quad shut down at 10am because the lift operators were in a Heated argument with the snow-making crew who were ready to take a few chairs up. A Mountain Ops guy in a WC Jacket came over and intervened, 2 of the snow-makers shouted out some things about the mountain and walked off to the parking lot.  The lift started up again after about 15 minutes with everyone standing in line wondering - WTF ??!!.   Peaks has some operational issues from what I can gather, splitting their thin staff between 2 mountains. My observations...


----------



## Gforce (Jan 11, 2017)

One other thing I forgot to add..   The ticket window wait lines on 12/29 was 45 minutes long (I have a pass) but friends I was skiing with needed tickets were completely pissed off by the time they actually got on the mountain.  Sorry, this whole grievance probably warrants it's own Attitash Thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2017)

Maybe next year we will call it the AttiCat thread given they have really started to operate the two as one entity in many ways.

I've certainly commented that it appears they are sharing too many personnel resources between the two areas. That may be a cost saving decision by management or it may also be a struggle that appears to be region wide in attracting staff.  I've read similar stories about Killington and other areas around the region being way understaffed during peak days (especially on the 29th).  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Gforce (Jan 11, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe next year we will call it the AttiCat thread given they have really started to operate the two as one entity in many ways.
> 
> I've certainly commented that it appears they are sharing too many personnel resources between the two areas. That may be a cost saving decision by management or it may also be a struggle that appears to be region wide in attracting staff.  I've read similar stories about Killington and other areas around the region being way understaffed during peak days (especially on the 29th).
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes, 2 very distinct mountains, 12 miles apart and they have very different cultures. The demographics also are miles apart when you consider the the typical skiers.  Running both as one entity while short staffed is going to be a disaster and i'd submit not sustainable if you are pissing off customers in a competitive market.  They will need to find a way to recruit, incentivize and retain employees otherwise the product will be consistently poor. Good management would mitigate that, lets see what Peaks does and if they are capable.


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 11, 2017)

Yup, Wifey likes Attitash.  I've been a die hard Cat skier for 40+ years...

BTW - The Cat was freakin AMAZING today.  Took tmrw off too. SWEET !!!


----------



## yeggous (Jan 12, 2017)

Gforce said:


> Great to hear about the conditions and snow at WC.
> 
> It appears Attitash is getting compromised, Christmas week with plenty of snow cover not all the Attitash lifts are running and trails were not open because they were not groomed. All this due to staffing from what I heard, it's anecdotal but several locals have concurred that is the issue. Not enough manpower, "no one wants to work there". Of course with the power outage at WC 2 weeks ago everyone came over to AT and the place was jammed packed with 3 lifts not running.
> 
> ...



The mountain ops guy in the Wildcat jacket was probably Brian Heon, the GM for Wildcat. He's been asked to also serve as the operations manager at Attitash. As others have indicated they are trying to do more with less.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 12, 2017)

Unfortunately, I am thinking Peaks is just another American Skiing Company that will go bankrupt in a few years. I know the labor market is tight but paying help a few dollars extra to have sufficient staffing on is well worth it, and that's for any business, and if worst comes to worst, pay temporary relocation bonuses for staff that sticks around for at least the peak part of the season.


----------



## Jully (Jan 12, 2017)

mlkrgr said:


> Unfortunately, I am thinking Peaks is just another American Skiing Company that will go bankrupt in a few years. I know the labor market is tight but paying help a few dollars extra to have sufficient staffing on is well worth it, and that's for any business, and if worst comes to worst, pay temporary relocation bonuses for staff that sticks around for at least the peak part of the season.



While Peaks certainly has its financial difficulties, I would hesitate to blame any staffing issues on them this year. Mike Solimano and other upper echelon K staff were scanning tickets at K a few weekends back. While POWDR isn't exactly know for spending lavishly either, if those guys are stepping in, I think it is a legitimate issue.


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2017)

I follow a bunch of ski areas on Twitter and a number of them, including Mt Snow, are talking snowmaking. Wildcat is tweeting about the bluebird day. 

On the bright side, it looks like their trail count didn't take a huge hit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2017)

If I had to guess they took a look at next week's weather and said screw it on terrain resurfacing for this weekend. Attitash at least did a few trails including Illusion

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 14, 2017)

I would just assume they wait assuming there's a limited budget, which Im sure there is. Hopefully things get better after next week.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2017)

They should have made whales and took a page out of Cannon's playbook.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2017)

dlague said:


> They should have made whales and took a page out of Cannon's playbook.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Wildcat made an absolute crap load of snow last weekend through Tuesday.  This weekend they opted to focus resurfacing and expanding terrain at Attitash where there was likely much more traffic.  Had I traveled north, I would've gone to Attitash instead of Wildcat knowing this plan.  I stayed South and skied Crotched where they were blowing a ton of snow.  Overall no complaints for the weekend given how crappy the weather was late last week.  Peaks did deliver a good man made snow recovered product on many trails across their NH mountains, you just needed to be flexible as a passholder as to where you chose to ski.


----------



## Gforce (Jan 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Wildcat made an absolute crap load of snow last weekend through Tuesday.  This weekend they opted to focus resurfacing and expanding terrain at Attitash where there was likely much more traffic.  Had I traveled north, I would've gone to Attitash instead of Wildcat knowing this plan.  I stayed South and skied Crotched where they were blowing a ton of snow.  Overall no complaints for the weekend given how crappy the weather was late last week.  Peaks did deliver a good man made snow recovered product on many trails across their NH mountains, you just needed to be flexible as a passholder as to where you chose to ski.



I agree. Attitash was good Saturday.
I skied Wildcat yesterday(Sunday), it was awesome, great conditions. It was cold even by WC standards and apparently Saturday it was very slick at the Cat, all of that seemed to keep most people off the mountain so the trails held up excellent.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 17, 2017)

Quad is down for the day due to mechanical issues. They are running the Tomcat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## becca m (Jan 17, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Quad is down for the day due to mechanical issues. They are running the Tomcat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I am not surprised - yesterday a lot of people thought it was running very slow....conditions yesterday (Monday) were REALLY really great!!!!!


----------



## yeggous (Jan 17, 2017)

becca m said:


> I am not surprised - yesterday a lot of people thought it was running very slow....conditions yesterday (Monday) were REALLY really great!!!!!



The groomers are prime today too. Not as good as a week ago, but still in great shape. Much, much better than Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 17, 2017)

YUP - It was running real slow on both Sunday and Monday



....





becca m said:


> I am not surprised - yesterday a lot of people thought it was running very slow....conditions yesterday (Monday) were REALLY really great!!!!!


----------



## Edd (Jan 18, 2017)

Reporting 3-5" and still snowing. The HSQ continues to be down. Ouch.


----------



## Edd (Jan 18, 2017)

Tweet from an hour ago says HSQ back up. Fresh turns from the summit tomorrow, perhaps.


----------



## kskis20 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just a question... has anyone ever skied the atitash brook between Attitash and Bear. It's something I've always wondered if it was possible on a big snow year and till I saw this video I never new for sure. 

https://youtu.be/1nmmB-LZNKY 

If u have done it before, where is the entrance and how far is the traverse in?

Not thinking of doing it anytime soon but just for the bucketlist...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 19, 2017)

^now that this has been posted on the internet it will probably be an off-map bump run.  Looks like fun, though.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2017)

Cat was pretty fantastic today. I'd say their claim of 9" was accurate.  Lots of fresh or wind reloaded snow to be had. ROTD was probably Cheetah. I'd say the damage from last week has been about 90% repaired.  The rain did build up the traditional areas of ice flows on some of the natural trails.  We could use a week of really cold weather up there as some of the river beds down low were open and running in areas.  The Quad still appears to be having some issues. A couple of rides today it would stop and then they'd only run it about half speed for the rest of the ride.  




























Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2017)

Wonderful day for sure. I was shocked that the sun was out full time today. I can't even feel my legs after these last two days. 









Bonus pic. My favorite picture hanging in the lodge that I may have to steal.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 20, 2017)

Sweet! Looking forward to getting back there tomorrow.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 20, 2017)

At first glance the quad looks okay today


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2017)

It mostly ran fine yesterday,but like I said, it was only running half speed for a couple of rides yesterday

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2017)

Snowpack took a beating this weekend, but I was happy it remained warm today to make the natural stuff fun. 

Hopefully this is the last of the warm stuff for awhile.  Great skiing with Xwhaler Yeggous, Frapcrap and Snoseek.  

Hopefully Mother Nature mends things quickly. Going to be ugly up there for a bit until the next refresh

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 22, 2017)

Awesome day.  Some pics of our adventures.  My 1st time doing the fun stuff at Wildcat.  What a special mtn


















Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2017)

Super fun day. Did one more TB and one more shaft. Just got a REALLY bad muscle cramp as a result. 

PLEASE SNOW NOW!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 22, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Super fun day. Did one more TB and one more shaft. Just got a REALLY bad muscle cramp as a result.
> 
> PLEASE SNOW NOW!


That's awesome.  My legs were cooked at that point.  Way to get after it some more.
Great to finally meet you as well.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 23, 2017)

For sure good skiing with you as well.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2017)

My youngest son is off from school this week (regents makeups) and I'm looking to head up to Wildcat with him Wednesday to ski Thursday and Friday. Forecast right now is for some snow but I'm concerned that after this meltdown that there will be no trees available for us to ski. 

Since I don't know how to access Tuckerbrook or Elevator Shaft (DHS I'm hoping you will be my guide to those areas in early Feb before the Summit) I'm not concerned about steeper trees but I would like to be able to ski the lower mountain trees I see on the map.


Am I delusional to think that is probable?

Take into account that neither of us is worried about thin cover or base dings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 23, 2017)

Things took a hit, but most of the stuff on the map was holding up okay by end of the day yesterday and the temperature was dropping below a damaging level when we left.  Coverage should be reasonably fine.  Surfaces will be of greater concern.  They'll need some snow today through tomorrow to cover up some firming base that likely crusted up good overnight.  There are a couple of areas to be concerned with creek beds opening up.  I'll message you about the problem spots.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks!

Sounds like it will be very similar to the trees I was able to ski at K and Mt Snow the past week and a half. Maybe a little firmer with better cover but that will work fine.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 23, 2017)

Cover is decent and if we can gain half a foot of dense snow it without too much wet it should be pretty good. Things were pretty stiff down the road at Attitash today but even there there's decent base.


----------



## dlague (Jan 24, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Cover is decent and if we can gain half a foot of dense snow it without too much wet it should be pretty good. Things were pretty stiff down the road at Attitash today but even there there's decent base.



well they got 3-5 inches of dense snow and wildcats snow reports sounds pretty optimistic.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 24, 2017)

dlague said:


> well they got 3-5 inches of dense snow and wildcats snow reports sounds pretty optimistic.



Don't ever believe a thing they say in the snow report. They will totally white wash them. They were raving about the Christmas week dump which was completely blown off the hill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2017)

Fail - facebook video won't post.  Yesterday looked amazing.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 26, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> https://www.facebook.com/WildcatMountain/videos/1015491471



Link is not working


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2017)

I was trying to link up the video from Facebook of the skiing yesterday.  Apparently AZ does not have the capability of embedding Facebook videos


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2017)

I was at Wildcat today and it was my best day of the season by far. Trails had tons of packed powder bumps and a few chopped up areas; Top Cat, Starr Line, Lift Lion fantastic. Lower mountain trees were full of snow. Some was dense and heavy but once it got skied around some the snow softened and the skiing was really great.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2017)

Was that your first time there Jim? You certainly nailed the day, if so.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2017)

No I have been to Wildcat many times before; it is my favorite NH mountain.

Yesterday was one of my best days there.


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry, confused you with someone else on here.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone think they'll doing a little resurfacing with this cold air in place or is snowmaking done for the season?


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2017)

It wouldn't surprise me if they stopped unless any rain/thaw events occurred.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2017)

Only thing I possibly see them doing is base building on Lynx for the spring.  Even that is probably doubtful.  They made enough snow on it last year to last at least a week beyond closing day if not more.  My guess is they look at it in late March and only blow if they don't think the base will carry them until April 30th

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 28, 2017)

Snowmaking has been finished for a couple weeks. A complete meltdown on Lynx would be the only exception. But base depths are getting deep across the mountain.

Snow is great today. Just skied the lift line top to bottom. Tons of snow on Top Cat, almost no rocks showing. Crowds are craaaaazy today, though quiet by southern VT standards.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2017)

Blowing snow at Cannon all day on multiple trails ! Some wet but it's still snow. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2017)

Yesterday was not as good as Thursday but still really good. Things froze up a little and the HSQ didn't open until 11:00 due to wind but the skiing was still good. Natural snow trails and trees skied better than ungroomed snowmaking areas. There was some windblown boot top powder on certain groomers that was nice. Didn't try Hairball again which was great on Thursday. 

My son and I had a great trip that will be repeated soon.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2017)

Edd said:


> Sorry, confused you with someone else on here.



I got addicted to Wildcat about 10 years ago. Drove up to hike and ski Tucks in April and got 2' of snow instead. Wound up skiing at Wildcat for 3 days avi danger was high. That Spring turned out to be phenomenal as it snowed there again several times well into April.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 29, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I got addicted to Wildcat about 10 years ago. Drove up to hike and ski Tucks in April and got 2' of snow instead. Wound up skiing at Wildcat for 3 days avi danger was high. That Spring turned out to be phenomenal as it snowed there again several times well into April.




I recently got the addiction bug about this place. 

My thinking is given Peak Resort runs two mountains so close to each other, they would want some contrast to each other.  My hope is that they keep the place on the wild side, anyplace that leaves 40% to 50% of there groom-able trails not groom is ok to me. I was there Sat 1/28 , the lines for the quad were insane for me but great for the mountain. Also, I heard this recently and it just dawn on me, Wildcat did not and still does not have a terrain park. 

btw, it's cool that you and your son got to ski Wildcat at near peak or near peak conditions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2017)

Skiing is great today at Cat. Mostly packed powder with minimal scratch.  
















Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 29, 2017)

Should have gone there today. Secondary surfaces at BW are very slick. There is little fun to ski. Most glades are tracked out with polished surfaces down the middle. And they groomed out just about every single open trail, including those reported as ungroomed like True Grit, Willies Slide, and Herbs Secret. Agassiz is just about the only thing compelling today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 29, 2017)

Hitting it tomorrow. Blowing a vacation day but it feels right.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2017)

^^^I'll be there as well. Snow looks pretty good right now


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2017)

Trees skiers right of Tomcat Schuss probably had the best snow today of what I skied.  I'd start there first. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like its snowing lightly up there tonight...I'll find those trees. I'm really surprised by the amount of skiable trees here....a lot more than I remember


----------



## yeggous (Jan 29, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Looks like its snowing lightly up there tonight...I'll find those trees. I'm really surprised by the amount of skiable trees here....a lot more than I remember



They have tons of trees to ski. They just don't have marked glades like everywhere else. That helps keep the traffic down.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2017)

yeggous said:


> They have tons of trees to ski. They just don't have marked glades like everywhere else. That helps keep the traffic down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app




You're right...if this was a mtn like say Cannon most of these would be on map. I like exploring and discovering things and it really does stay fresher way longer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2017)

Definitely more tree skiing at Cat than people realize. Which as you say is a good thing because it keeps the traffic down. I found quite a few turns today that were boot deep; meaning no one had skied those areas this week.

Only complaint is there are basically none inbounds on the upper mountain. I've been told it's because the uptight USFS is protecting Bicknell's Thrush habitat.  The reasoning for it is probably true, but it's still bullshit. There are tens of thousands of acres of untouched terrain from 3K feet up in NH.  You could cut some pretty sweet stuff between Upper Lynx and Upper Polecat as well as Upper Wildcat and Upper Catapult that would amount to ten acres or less.  A conservationist couldn't look at me with a straight face and say those birds would be getting screwed.  I wonder how Cannon and Loon have gotten away with their Upper Mountain glades?  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 29, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely more tree skiing at Cat than people realize. Which as you say is a good thing because it keeps the traffic down. I found quite a few turns today that were boot deep; meaning no one had skied those areas this week.
> 
> Only complaint is there are basically none inbounds on the upper mountain. I've been told it's because the uptight USFS is protecting Bicknell's Thrush habitat.  The reasoning for it is probably true, but it's still bullshit. There are tens of thousands of acres of untouched terrain from 3K feet up in NH.  You could cut some pretty sweet stuff between Upper Lynx and Upper Polecat as well as Upper Wildcat and Upper Catapult that would amount to ten acres or less.  A conservationist couldn't look at me with a straight face and say those birds would be getting screwed.  I wonder how Cannon and Loon have gotten away with their Upper Mountain glades?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



No idea about Loon. But Cannon is in the state park and not federal land.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2017)

A better example would be Vermont ski areas.  Almost all of Smuggs, Stowe, Sugarbush Lincoln Peak, Killington, Okemo, Bromley, Stratton and Mount Snow are in the Green Mountain National Forest.  All of these areas have significant resort maintained upper mountain tree skiing areas that lie within the Green Mountain National Forest. Many of those cut glades have happened in the past 20 years.  So, it's not like these were glades made 50 years ago when environmental restrictions were much less.  This reality leads me to believe that Cat can politic to do the same.  

There are limited things Wildcat can do to improve the experience there.  It's already fantastic, especially since the snowmaking improvements a few years ago.  Outside of fixing snowmaking pipe on Cheetah and Upper Wildcat and having them be part of the regular snowmaking rotation (along with Black Cat and Starr Line - if you're reading this Cat management, blow those two trails every year because it's been AWESOME this year), a few upper mountain glades would be my only request to improve the ski product.  To have a few on map ways to hang in the trees for most all of the 2000 vert journey down would be amazing.  

I and I'm sure many others would be willing to provide free labor to make upper mountain tree skiing happen at Cat.


----------



## Edd (Jan 30, 2017)

snoseek said:


> ^^^I'll be there as well. Snow looks pretty good right now



Beers on me.


----------



## machski (Jan 30, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely more tree skiing at Cat than people realize. Which as you say is a good thing because it keeps the traffic down. I found quite a few turns today that were boot deep; meaning no one had skied those areas this week.
> 
> Only complaint is there are basically none inbounds on the upper mountain. I've been told it's because the uptight USFS is protecting Bicknell's Thrush habitat.  The reasoning for it is probably true, but it's still bullshit. There are tens of thousands of acres of untouched terrain from 3K feet up in NH.  You could cut some pretty sweet stuff between Upper Lynx and Upper Polecat as well as Upper Wildcat and Upper Catapult that would amount to ten acres or less.  A conservationist couldn't look at me with a straight face and say those birds would be getting screwed.  I wonder how Cannon and Loon have gotten away with their Upper Mountain glades?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Loon is simple, they are not above 3K, at least where the glades start.  There is a bird sanctuary immediately on the left at the top of Sunset that is marked no skiing due to it.  But only the very top of North gets to or exceeds 3K.  Upper Boss woods starts about half way down upper Walking Boss.  So that may be due to pleasing bird folks.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2017)

machski said:


> Loon is simple, they are not above 3K, at least where the glades start.  There is a bird sanctuary immediately on the left at the top of Sunset that is marked no skiing due to it.  But only the very top of North gets to or exceeds 3K.  Upper Boss woods starts about half way down upper Walking Boss.  So that may be due to pleasing bird folks.


 Cannon did not cut them that is why.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 30, 2017)

machski said:


> Loon is simple, they are not above 3K, at least where the glades start.  There is a bird sanctuary immediately on the left at the top of Sunset that is marked no skiing due to it.  But only the very top of North gets to or exceeds 3K.  Upper Boss woods starts about half way down upper Walking Boss.  So that may be due to pleasing bird folks.



Good point. I just looked it up -- according to their website, the summit of Loon is 3,050' feet. And a quick look at the map reveals the chair tops out just barely above 3,000'.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 30, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Cannon did not cut them that is why.


I figured those were not cut by the mountain.  I'm guessing the locals would have preferred them never to have gone on the trail map. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I figured those were not cut by the mountain.  I'm guessing the locals would have preferred them never to have gone on the trail map.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Yup.  There are still a few that are not.  You should the snowmaking tree fall at the top of Mitty in the Bicknell habitat.  That is one way to get around the ban of cutting too.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 30, 2017)

jack97 said:


> btw, it's cool that you and your son got to ski Wildcat at near peak or near peak conditions.



Agreed it was a great 2 days. Wildcat is by far the best thing about a Peaks pass.

I know I missed many tree shots while I was there. Looking forward to a DHS guiding mission.


----------



## dlague (Jan 30, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Yup.  There are still a few that are not.  You should the snowmaking tree fall at the top of Mitty in the Bicknell habitat.  That is one way to get around the ban of cutting too.



Scotty speak!  Or Zoomer bar side affect?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2017)

dlague said:


> Scotty speak!  Or Zoomer bar side affect?


Oops


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 30, 2017)

The 3000 ft elevation is the mark for the Thrush.As far as Cannons deal with that,the agreement with the landswap for the top of Mittersill had in it that nothing above 2500 ft could be cut back past old clearings.The top of the Mittersill lift is under 3200 ft.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 30, 2017)

Things were beautiful today up there!


----------



## mccleaks (Jan 31, 2017)

OK all you Wildcat pros.... I'm heading to North Conway for the weekend. I have some voucher options through work to ski reasonably cheap at Attitash or Wildcat. I prefer Wildcat's terrain, but I'm a bit concerned about the weather forecast for Saturday. Weather Underground is predicting 35MPH winds (https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Wildcat+Mountain+Ski+Area,+NH). So the question is... how does Wildcat normally do with wind holds? Is it worth buying this voucher ahead of time or would people recommend waiting until that morning and see if all the lifts are spinning?
Attitash is in a similar position for high projected winds. So I'm not sure what the best move will be if there are wind holds out there. My buddies condo is at Cranmore, so maybe we stick with that boring place in favor of at least being able to ski. 

Thanks


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 31, 2017)

The Cat does really well w/ wind, as it normally blows straight up the lift line rather than side to side...
That being said, if the quad is down, then terrain access is severely limited.

Attitash is more spread out/sheltered and rarely has more than 2-3 lifts down at any one time from wind.  
35mph gusts are not a huge deal but if it ramps up a lil bit from that,  then there could be some wind hold.

We're skiing The Cat Sat. !!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 31, 2017)

Well with a Wildcat ticket if the winds are too much you can always go to Attitash and vice-versa. 
If you wanted to wait it out and assess in the AM, Black would be a nice play if the others had wind hold issues. 
Faces south so should be warmer this wknd. I have a buddy who is at Black today and reports it is skiing fantastic.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 31, 2017)

2Planker said:


> The Cat does really well w/ wind, as it normally blows straight up the lift line rather than side to side...
> That being said, if the quad is down, then terrain access is severely limited.
> 
> Attitash is more spread out/sheltered and rarely has more than 2-3 lifts down at any one time from wind.
> ...



Expect a busy day there on Saturday. There is a big race.

I don't expect wind to be an issue though.


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 31, 2017)

What race is Sat @ The Cat  ??


----------



## yeggous (Jan 31, 2017)

2planker said:


> what race is sat @ the cat  ??



eicsl


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm at Attitash today. While the skiing is fine, the difference in snow quality from Wildcat is night and day.  Cat - packed powder on all surfaces with 100% of terrain in play. Attitash - more granular over hardpack with only groomed terrain being skiable. Coral reef in the trees and bumps.

The elevation advantage at Cat just makes a huge difference

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2017)

Got on the chair at 9 sharp. Enjoyed a couple of untracked inches on the first run. Did ungroomed runs down Tomcat Schuss and Cheetah but they were more enjoyable a couple of days ago when I could see better. Cold toes forced me inside. Still snowing and it's dead here. The Cat is on a roll.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 1, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Faces south so should be warmer this wknd. I have a buddy who is at Black today and reports it is skiing fantastic.


I was at Black yesterday and anything ungroomed was nearly unedge-able. The groomers ripped all over the hill. I'm sure today was great with the 2-3 they got. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2017)

Cat was pretty good today.  The traffic this weekend certainly took its toll. Groomers were great in the morning. Most of the natural trails were down to hardpack, ice and rocks, but still had areas of soft snow on the bumps or trail sides.  The woods skied the best with some areas of wind deposited fresh.  The mountain could definitely use a refresh of six inches or so.  Superbowl crowds weren't anything crazy. Five minute wait for the quad late morning.

Only real complaint was having a heal piece rip out of my ski halfway down Tomcat Schuss.  "Skiing" the rest of the way down on one ski absolutely sucked, but it could have been worse. Could have been out in Tbrook. Also having snoseek and his friend with me to ski down with the damaged goods was a big help.  
















Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 5, 2017)

^^^^Did you end up dropping that at a shop?

That one ski bit does a number on my legs....I would be cramping

Some light snow was falling as I left. REally hoping for just a two inch coat for tomorrow.

Tuesday storm still doesn't look all that tragic. Also next weekend is looking up


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2017)

I brought them to Stan and Dans. They said the damage to the holes was too severe for a heli coil fix or whatever it's called. Need to have both skis remounted. I hope the performance doesn't change too drastically with the further back mounting point

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 6, 2017)

Breaking a binding should merit a free mug of barely adequate beer.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I brought them to Stan and Dans. They said the damage to the holes was too severe for a heli coil fix or whatever it's called. Need to have both skis remounted. I hope the performance doesn't change too drastically with the further back mounting point
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Make sure they fill in the holes really well. I didn't and water got in after a few years and weakened the ski and ended up breaking it. It may have been that the fill just wore out after 3 or so years.The bottom and top lament were fine but the core broke right at the holes.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I brought them to Stan and Dans. They said the damage to the holes was too severe for a heli coil fix or whatever it's called. Need to have both skis remounted. I hope the performance doesn't change too drastically with the further back mounting point
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yikes, Helicoils are pretty wide , that's scary they said they won't work . One thing I noticed about the Steadfasts is there not very thick. Maybe they could use inserts on the remount, they hold pretty well and it might prevent a repeat. Would be a shame to scrap them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2017)

I think it was just shoddy workmanship at the shop I originally had them done. I showed up the day they were promised and they weren't done. They said to hang out and they would do them right away. I'm thinking they just rushed the job

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 6, 2017)

Thats really strange seeing a heel piece pull out.The upforce needed should release the binding way sooner.Was this a fall that ripped it out?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2017)

Nope.  Skiing some very small moguls.  It felt like I prereleased and I went down. I then looked down and the heal piece was next to me and my ski further down the hill.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I think it was just shoddy workmanship at the shop I originally had them done. I showed up the day they were promised and they weren't done. They said to hang out and they would do them right away. I'm thinking they just rushed the job
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Maybe you should get a second opinion on repairs . Stripped threads should be easily fixed with coils or inserts . 

Moving both bindings an inch or whatever distance is drilling a lot of holes.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 6, 2017)

I agree...those holes were not anything abnormal


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 6, 2017)

Stan and Dans is one of the most reputable shops in New England.  It's who most all of the race teams in the Mount Washington Valley use.  The reasoning they gave is the manner in which the binding came out created oblong holes.  He said he could try a helicoil, but almost guaranteed I would have the same issue again.  Two guys in the shop looked at it and agreed.  At this point it probably doesn't matter.  I'm guessing the work is already done.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 6, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Maybe you should get a second opinion on repairs . Stripped threads should be easily fixed with coils or inserts .
> 
> Moving both bindings an inch or whatever distance is drilling a lot of holes.


I agree.  The holes can be plugged with a wooden dowel that is expoxied in or there are different size inserts that can be expoxied in.


----------



## skifree (Feb 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Nope.  Skiing some very small moguls.  It felt like I prereleased and I went down. I then looked down and the heal piece was next to me and my ski further down the hill.



good thing that ski didn't turn into a runaway.


----------



## ejaegs (Feb 8, 2017)

went last saturday... windy as hell, but great conditions


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 8, 2017)

Today was a very good day for wildcat.  The snow was heavy, and I really mean heavy.  It looked like it must have been 8 inches or so before the sleet/rain condensed it down.   The wind won't be blowing this stuff off the mountain, glades and natural trails are going to be in good shape for a while.   Groomers were fast and no boilerplate to be found.  It was rough on the legs, had a hard time getting out of the van when we got home.   Its been a while since that happen.


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice. Hopefully they pick up a few inches tomorrow. I'll be there late morning

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 8, 2017)

They'll probably need a few inches to make it soft again.  By afternoon the top was already starting to get cold and crusty.   Its going to get real firm with the freeze coming.   But, the base is getting deep.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice. Hopefully they pick up a few inches tomorrow. I'll be there late morning
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



*Thursday*
Snow,  mainly before 4pm.  High near 11. Wind chill values as low as -14.  Blustery, with a north wind 10 to 15 mph increasing to 20 to 25 mph in  the afternoon.  Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of  2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 9, 2017)

How was it?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2017)

Well on the way to recovery. They got 6+, but the crust underneath was still challenging.  Very grabby like gravel as opposed to slick coral reef.  I'm sure once some traffic gets on it this weekend to bust stuff up it will be real good.  

Very few people in the trees today because of how hard it was to grab quick turns. Most people were sticking to the trails. 













Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm thinking Sunday and Monday are starting to be stellar up there. Really Monday for sure.


Edit that base has gotta be filled in. If we could squeeze another foot over that crust!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2017)

No question. Monday might be the day of the year.  If I'm not totally junk from Loaf this weekend and can convince my MIL to take my son maybe I'll see you there

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful,  I'm on Vacation all next week. Headed up Sunday






deadheadskier said:


> No question. Monday might be the day of the year.  If I'm not totally junk from Loaf this weekend and can convince my MIL to take my son maybe I'll see you there
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I'll be there On sunday for sure with the wife. Trying to talk her into Monday as well. Staying at the Mountain View Grand Sunday night. She wants to X-country but I am trying to convince her that with all that powder that X-country won't be any good...


----------



## snoseek (Feb 10, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Well I'll be there On sunday for sure with the wife. Trying to talk her into Monday as well. Staying at the Mountain View Grand Sunday night. She wants to X-country but I am trying to convince her that with all that powder that X-country won't be any good...




Maybe xc on sunday and downhill on Monday?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 10, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Well I'll be there On sunday for sure with the wife. Trying to talk her into Monday as well. Staying at the Mountain View Grand Sunday night. She wants to X-country but I am trying to convince her that with all that powder that X-country won't be any good...



It would be a real shame if you somehow forgot to pack the xc stuff...  just sayin'.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Feb 10, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> It would be a real shame if you somehow forgot to pack the wife...  just sayin'.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Fixed lol


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Maybe xc on sunday and downhill on Monday?



we had already chosen Sunday to ski Wildcat and have a liftopia ticket for that day.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> we had already chosen Sunday to ski Wildcat and have a liftopia ticket for that day.



Okay we compromised. We are going to x-country in Concord NH on Saturday morning then we will ski wildcat Sunday and Cannon on Monday. It is on the way home. Cannon is showing 10-18" Sunday into Monday where Wildcat is showing 13-25. I consider it a win either way as long as I am doing lift service on Monday!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 10, 2017)

jesus if 13-25 happened then just wow! 

Here's to hoping that happens and winds don't shut it down


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 10, 2017)

Really windblown on the natural terrain. Hard as a rock.  Groomers skiing nicely today

All the snow ended up in the woods where it's incredible

Very very cold!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 10, 2017)

Typical kitty cat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2017)

Leftovers today at Wildcat certainly don't suck. 















Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm all over that the next few!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 14, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I'm all over that the next few!



I'm debating when to head up. Maybe as early as tomorrow morning. Or as late as Thursday night.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I'm debating when to head up. Maybe as early as tomorrow morning. Or as late as Thursday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



If you can ASAP! Tomorrow into Thursday should be pretty good. Tuesday was amazing and judging by Deadheads pics today held up beautifully!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2017)

We finished at 2:30. Still a ton of fresh to be had in the low angle trees in the Bobcat area and even more so in Bonus Woods. That will likely all get tracked out tomorrow.  Yeggous, if you have the flexibility to ski both tomorrow and Thursday, I'd certainly do it. I'm sure Friday will also be great if you head up Thursday night, but you may miss out on a lot of untracked

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure Friday will also be great if you head up Thursday night, but you may miss out on a lot of untracked



more snow on Thursday night?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2017)

Weather reports I have been hearing today is snow starts tomorrow and they could pick up another foot by mid morning Thursday. Perhaps that's changed and the storm is arriving later? Or are you talking about another system I haven't paid attention too.  Either way, as long as things stay cold, conditions are going to be great up there for awhile with what's there as of today.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Weather reports I have been hearing today is snow starts tomorrow and they could pick up another foot by mid morning Thursday. Perhaps that's changed and the storm is arriving later? Or are you talking about another system I haven't paid attention too.  Either way, as long as things stay cold, conditions are going to be great up there for awhile with what's there as of today.




not sure which storm this refers to.  it was a CT weather station commenting that the next one would pass to the north of us.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 15, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> not sure which storm this refers to.  it was a CT weather station commenting that the next one would pass to the north of us.


 
 Sounds right, been tracking this storm. It would have been a close call for all of NE if a storm front in the south move faster. But it looks like the Northern Maine and NH will get the goods. 

I would be concern about the winds, Wildcat has an automatic sensor which stops the lifts at gust of 40 mph (iirc).


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2017)

*Today*
Snow.  The snow could be heavy at times.  High near 26. Southeast wind 10 to  15 mph becoming east in the afternoon.  Chance of precipitation is 90%.  Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. 

*Tonight*
Snow.  The snow could be heavy at times.  Low around 16. North wind 10 to 15  mph.  Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9  inches possible. 

*Thursday*
Snow  likely, mainly before 9am.  Cloudy, with a high near 18. Wind chill  values as low as -3. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 25 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of less than one  inch possible.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 15, 2017)

Okay, I'm head up today. I'm at the car dealership right now getting an oil change and small electrical repair on my truck. Once they're finished I'll head up. I'm thinking about Attitash today and Wildcat tomorrow. In my experience it is a terrific idea to go to Attitash on a Wednesday powder day as the place is empty. Everyone will be at Wildcat or Cranmore (meisters).


----------



## snoseek (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah....more powder. Ridiculously good right now. I suspect people will come tomorrow. Free refills all day.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 15, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Yeah....more powder. Ridiculously good right now. I suspect people will come tomorrow. Free refills all day.



Attitash was excellent today. The woods are loaded and nobody is in them. It is way more than boot deep in the trees. Base depths are so deep the alpine slide is buried and skiable, as is the summit triple lift line.

I still have not made up my mind about tomorrow. I feel like the Cat will be crowded with powderhounds and windy in the afternoon. Sometimes playing coy and heading to Attitash is the right play.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey, Attitash is on my season pass too; would not mind another Wildcat trip either. 

I see another trip up that way the week after Pres week; maybe my traditional early March trip.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 15, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Yeah....more powder. Ridiculously good right now. I suspect people will come tomorrow. Free refills all day.



Please lets stop pumping up this place, I have had to wait in a lift line on Saturdays all month, Pleaseeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad J (Feb 15, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Attitash was excellent today. The woods are loaded and nobody is in them. It is way more than boot deep in the trees. Base depths are so deep the alpine slide is buried and skiable, as is the summit triple lift line.
> 
> I still have not made up my mind about tomorrow. I feel like the Cat will be crowded with powderhounds and windy in the afternoon. Sometimes playing coy and heading to Attitash is the right play
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



At least you were skiing , was getting worried when you didn't come tonight


----------



## yeggous (Feb 16, 2017)

Brad J said:


> At least you were skiing , was getting worried when you didn't come tonight



Priorities. It's balls deep at Wildcat today. This morning was beautiful but as expected the wind is picking up.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 16, 2017)

The area that shall not be named was filled in deep. Laps over there all afternoon. More tomorrow!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2017)

Busiest day of the year and they have power problems. Lights keep flickering. All lifts went down for a bit. They are very slowly running the fixed grips just to unload them but nobody is getting on. Quad is running slow speed loading every other chair.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Busiest day of the year and they have power problems. Lights keep flickering. All lifts went down for a bit. They are very slowly running the fixed grips just to unload them but nobody is getting on. Quad is running slow speed loading every other chair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Confirmed problem is bad voltages coming from the utility. All lifts down again with people still on the quad. To make matters worse the bathrooms are closed as the well is not running. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2017)

The quad's diesel backup died with a plume of white smoke. The hits keep coming.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2017)

Damn. What awful timing. This when they are really lucky to have Attitash available on the same ticket. Hopefully things run smoothly the rest of vacation week

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm wondering if the bathroom thing is related to that backed up sewer smell that was in the bar this week?

I too am hoping things come together for them...everything else is in place for a near record weekend. Tough break


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I'm wondering if the bathroom thing is related to that backed up sewer smell that was in the bar this week?
> 
> I too am hoping things come together for them...everything else is in place for a near record weekend. Tough break



The bathroom problem is that power problems are impacting their well too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2017)

Estimated 1pm lifts spinning. They are doing free skiing this afternoon and plan to run the lifts late. Game on!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2017)

Quad is running full speed!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 18, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Estimated 1pm lifts spinning. They are doing free skiing this afternoon and plan to run the lifts late. Game on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Classy way to deal with what sounds like what was out of their hands.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2017)

Was there.  Pulled in the parking lot shortly after power went out. Lodge was nuts. Long line of people getting vouchers.  No news so we left and went to Black.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2017)

Probably the right call. How did you like Black?

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Probably the right call. How did you like Black?



fun mountain. great vibe. snow and weather were awesome today.  

despite the crowds around North Conway the lifts at Black were ski on


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 18, 2017)

Black was awesome today.   Natural snow was a little firm first thing, but softened up as the sun came out.   We went there to avoid the crowds, glad we did.   Bummer about WC loosing power.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2017)

Glad you guys had fun at Black. I worry about that place making it. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2017)

I just happened to be taking a break in the parking lot at 10:30 after taking 6 or 7 runs and noticed all lifts down for the count. then the diesel kicked in and they were loading every other chair - headed to Bear Peak and skied the trees and bumps there the rest of the day to 4. Glad that was an option.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 18, 2017)

Shit deal at the cat! We got in late last night so last minute decided to stay here at Attitash for a little extra sleep, glad I did now. Going to head over tomorrow. Tash was skiing unbelievably today. Everything was amazing, not a single run with ice, just glorious packed powder and pow bumps forming all afternoon! White jacket and orange pants if anyone's around tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jack97 (Feb 18, 2017)

I was on that slow ride up when they decided to ease up on the diesel backup, I think some one said it took about half an hour to ride up. I made it down hitting all the bumps runs I can since I thought it was the last chair. When I made it to the base and the lift was running full speed, I figure power came back on line. 

The gave vouchers to anyone with a day ticket and keep the quad running till 4:30..... good mojo from WC management.


edit:    btw, under the quad and caternary, all the bumps runs were great, should be just the same tomorrow.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 19, 2017)

Icy as hell till 10ish then loosened up. Great coverage and buttery turns in the pm. Ran till 2 and the legs gave way. A lot a base is gonna be lost with the blow torch forecast this week 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## octopus (Feb 19, 2017)

i was on the lift twice yesterday when it broke down. once literally 20' from the top, second time we spent about an hour going up in slow lift mode.  wildcat hooked everyone up and we got to ride for free today.  conditions were pretty good and deep in the woods yesterday,heavy today tho. wildcat wears me out, we only got a few hours in today and it started to rain.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2017)

Was there today too. First time.  Got my butt kicked by they place but had fun. Can't compare to previous days but felt busy.  Not Mt Snow busy but lines were long. They moved quick tho.  Trails felt crowded.  Friendly group of people working there.


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone been to Wildcat recently?  How is it holding up? Planning a trip St Patty's day weekend and wondering if I should call an audible and head to northern VT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Mar 2, 2017)

The mountain is closed today due to wind...I bet the groomers could use that extra time honestly. They are firing up the guns tonight according to the snow report. Actually it sort of looks like all the mtns on this pass are going back into snowmaking mode which is GREAT!


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2017)

Crotched closed today as well so I checked Attitash. I found this afternoon update:

"Afternoon Update @ 12:00 Noon: - Patrol has been assessing conditions all morning and we've had a few trail closures along the way. Most closures are due to today's weather conditions, un-groomed runs like Idiot's and Tim's were getting a bit burly. However, a few trail closures are likely for the season, Wilfred's, Middle Ptarmigan's, Lift Line and Quiver ... they were great while we had them. Check the snow report tomorrow for updated trail openings especially after our snowmaking team cranks up the guns tonight on both peaks. We are expecting great snowmaking temps for the next few days and the crew plans to take full advantage of them to refresh some trails."

A bit surprising to see them say goodbye to trails for the season on Mar. 2nd.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> Crotched closed today as well so I checked Attitash. I found this afternoon update:
> 
> "Afternoon Update @ 12:00 Noon: - Patrol has been assessing conditions all morning and we've had a few trail closures along the way. Most closures are due to today's weather conditions, un-groomed runs like Idiot's and Tim's were getting a bit burly. However, a few trail closures are likely for the season, Wilfred's, Middle Ptarmigan's, Lift Line and Quiver ... they were great while we had them. Check the snow report tomorrow for updated trail openings especially after our snowmaking team cranks up the guns tonight on both peaks. We are expecting great snowmaking temps for the next few days and the crew plans to take full advantage of them to refresh some trails."
> 
> A bit surprising to see them say goodbye to trails for the season on Mar. 2nd.


While they are saying good bye to trails other places are too but are just not publicizing.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## podunk77 (Mar 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> A bit surprising to see them say goodbye to trails for the season on Mar. 2nd.



I think the trails they're identifying as being done for the year have no snowmaking on them, so unless they get a repeat of the types of storms that opened those trails to begin with -- 3.5 feet of snow in 7 days -- they're probably done for the year.  On a positive note, I'm pretty sure none of those trails was open for even a minute all of last year, so at least some people got to enjoy them for a few days this year.


----------



## Jully (Mar 2, 2017)

podunk77 said:


> I think the trails they're identifying as being done for the year have no snowmaking on them, so unless they get a repeat of the types of storms that opened those trails to begin with -- 3.5 feet of snow in 7 days -- they're probably done for the year.  On a positive note, I'm pretty sure none of those trails was open for even a minute all of last year, so at least some people got to enjoy them for a few days this year.



Middle Ptarmigan was not open at all last year that I ever saw. I missed it again this year too which is sad. I also missed Wilfred's and Quiver too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2017)

Sneaky good day at Wildcat today. 2-3" this morning that's blown deeper on the sides.  Frozen base underneath, but really solid conditions if you pick your spots right.  Had they gotten a few more inches the trees would all pretty much be good to go. I still gave it a shot as I haven't been here in a few weeks and wanted to check the base depth.  

















Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2017)

Will be there Sunday...


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2017)

Yikes, their trail count is half of what it was two weeks ago. I'm having serious motivation problems with getting back out on the hill. I haven't been since skiing thigh deep at the Loaf two weeks ago. Hoping to snap out of it next Wed/Thurs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2017)

Edd said:


> Yikes, their trail count is half of what it was two weeks ago. I'm having serious motivation problems with getting back out on the hill. I haven't been since skiing thigh deep at the Loaf two weeks ago. Hoping to snap out of it next Wed/Thurs.



It's only because natural trails are frozen coral reef.   The trail count would be up over 40 if things were soft enough.  Only a handful of trails are truly toast from the blow torch.  Tomcat Schuss, Hairball, some of the Quad lift line.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 10, 2017)

SATURDAY, MARCH 11, 2017

WILDCAT WILL BE CLOSED SATURDAY, MARCH 11, 2017. The weather forecast for our area calls for high temperatures at the summit of below zero and wind chills in the -30 region. That's COLD. While we know that our passholders, guests and staff at Wildcat are some of the heartiest in New England this simply is too risky for you our guests and our staff.

All tickets are (as always) valid at our sister resort Attitash Mountain Resort just 20 minutes down the road and where the cold and winds will not be nearly as high as they would be in the Notch.

The Ability Plus SpringFest Ski-A-Thon will take place at Attitash Base Lodge and (as of 7pm Friday March 10) the White Mountain Backcountry Ski Festival events plan to be held according to plan.

We are sorry for the inconvenience but this is in the best interest for all parties!

Meow


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't fault them for this decision as it will be nasty up there tomorrow.  I'm guessing they'd probably open if they didn't have Attitash down the street to send people to where it will be a little less nasty.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 10, 2017)

Lets face it, tomorrow would be very uncomfortable up there. I don't care what your layering setup is that's a special kind of cold. That's kinda a tough hit for the cat having to shut it on a Saturday. Back in the 70s when I was super little the Bobcat chair was a tbar. I like tbars, they serve a purpose and they do it cheap....I wish that was still a tbar. I miss the Saddleback tbar and the upper Cannon t's as well.



Edit. My dad and his friends could roll and smoke a joint on the tbar. Impressive to watch.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 11, 2017)

CLOSED today w/ -30 Wind Chill.


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Lets face it, tomorrow would be very uncomfortable up there. I don't care what your layering setup is that's a special kind of cold. That's kinda a tough hit for the cat having to shut it on a Saturday. Back in the 70s when I was super little the Bobcat chair was a tbar. I like tbars, they serve a purpose and they do it cheap....I wish that was still a tbar. I miss the Saddleback tbar and the upper Cannon t's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. My dad and his friends could roll and smoke a joint on the tbar. Impressive to watch.



thats a a good point. A place like Wildcat could REALLY benefit from a surface lift that would access as much very as the Bobcat lift. On windy days they could stay open, would probably pay for itself after a few seasons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Will be there Sunday...


Was planning on meeting Frapcrap there tomorrow, but with today's crushing winds I have a feeling the place is going to be blasted down to boilerplate. 

Going to head to Crotched instead. With them making snow last night I anticipate better conditions even though what's open there will be fairly boring terrain.

Hope I'm wrong about Cat and you find something decent to ski. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Mar 11, 2017)

Anybody have any guesses as to how busy Wildcat will be Friday. It $17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it being all that busy even if this storm delivers.  Certainly won't be like what areas off 93 are like with St. Patty's specials

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2017)

When Wildcat does that throwback pricing day, the lots fill and people are parking on Rt 16.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 12, 2017)

CLOSED Again....  Wow, Can't recall a 2 Day closure in years....


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2017)

HD333 said:


> Anybody have any guesses as to how busy Wildcat will be Friday. It $17.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hopefully opened!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 14, 2017)

Wildcat is way too easy to close the mt for temps/wind.They do this all the time while no other area closes.I think its a lame excuse and they think its ok cuz they just send you down to Attitash.


----------



## EPB (Mar 14, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wildcat is way too easy to close the mt for temps/wind.They do this all the time while no other area closes.I think its a lame excuse and they think its ok cuz they just send you down to Attitash.



I toy with how okay I am with this. On one hand, it's really frustrating to see Wildcat closed down so frequently. On the flip side, it helps keep operating the place as viable as possible. My guess is this was in the operating plans when Peak bought Wildcat in the first place. I sincerely doubt that suitors were lining up to buy the place when it went up for sale.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree that they are too quick in shutting down. It was above zero when I got there Sunday. Yes it was windy but the lower lifts could have been open. They posted Saturday to check at 6:30-7am for an update for Sunday.Sunday at 6:45 it was posted that they would be opened but may have some wind holds. I drove up and when I got there they were closed. I did ski Attitash but i was regretting my decision to go with the peaks pass next year. Twice now I have tried to ski Wildcat this year and had to ski Attitrash instead.  Other time was the lower voltage day. Although not their fault it still is an issue they may have to be dealt with in the future. I love Wildcat's terrain but I am having second thoughts. I know with the old owners the place would have been open. I also know the previous owners had no other alternative such as sending everyone to Attitrash and they weren't making money hand over fist (not that PEaks is either).


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2017)

eastern powder baby said:


> I toy with how okay I am with this. On one hand, it's really frustrating to see Wildcat closed down so frequently. On the flip side, it helps keep operating the place as viable as possible. My guess is this was in the operating plans when Peak bought Wildcat in the first place. I sincerely doubt that suitors were lining up to buy the place when it went up for sale.


It really doesn't frustrate me at all.  Outside of this weekend which had temps of -10 or worse at the summit and 50+ mph winds, there's only been 3-4 other midweek days this season they've shut down and IIRC it was due to rain.   Maybe 10-15 people might show up in those conditions.  

Ultimately in recent years they still have operated more days in a season than than any other area in NH.  Honestly I'd be more frustrated if Attitash was my preferred hill because they likely lose a week on both ends of the season due to Wildcat being open and Peaks sending folks up there instead.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## EPB (Mar 14, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> It really doesn't frustrate me at all.  Outside of this weekend which had temps of -10 or worse at the summit and 50+ mph winds, there's only been 3-4 other midweek days this season they've shut down and IIRC it was due to rain.   Maybe 10-15 people might show up in those conditions.
> 
> Ultimately in recent years they still have operated more days in a season than than any other area in NH.  Honestly I'd be more frustrated if Attitash was my preferred hill because they likely lose a week on both ends of the season due to Wildcat being open and Peaks sending folks up there instead.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ultimately, I sit on your side of the fence. I grew up in the Attitash race program, but prefer skiing at Wildcat these days. My friends that prefer Attitash get frustrated by the historically late start/early closes since Wildcat was purchased, but I don't mind it. The best argument that they have is, if Peak is going to keep Attitash closed so long in December, they better open with a TON of terrain because they don't have the burden of getting trails ready to go sequentially ASAP. They can just bury trails as efficiently as possible.

Similarly, while I'd love Wildcat open and to myself, asking a business to clearly lose money so I can take advantage does not seem to be in anyone's long term interest. If one can't understand why a place closes down in potentially (very) dangerous cold, especially when they have another place ~30 minutes down the street at low elevation, then I don't know what to say. The company has a duty to keep their patrollers safe, too.


----------



## dlague (Mar 14, 2017)

eastern powder baby said:


> Ultimately, I sit on your side of the fence. I grew up in the Attitash race program, but prefer skiing at Wildcat these days. My friends that prefer Attitash get frustrated by the historically late start/early closes since Wildcat was purchased, but I don't mind it. The best argument that they have is, if Peak is going to keep Attitash closed so long in December, they better open with a TON of terrain because they don't have the burden of getting trails ready to go sequentially ASAP. They can just bury trails as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Similarly, while I'd love Wildcat open and to myself, asking a business to clearly lose money so I can take advantage does not seem to be in anyone's long term interest. If one can't understand why a place closes down in potentially (very) dangerous cold, especially when they have another place ~30 minutes down the street at low elevation, then I don't know what to say. The company has a duty to keep their patrollers safe, too.



and lifties!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2017)

It was actually Attitash today that got bit by the wind.  Summit triple never spun.  Checked Cats snow report a couple of times and the quad spun all day.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> It was actually Attitash today that got bit by the wind.  Summit triple never spun.  Checked Cats snow report a couple of times and the quad spun all day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I saw that the triple wasn't running but we went to Bear. Walked in the lodge and it was teeming with racers, virtually no place to sit. We said screw it and had mimosas at the Sunrise Shack. Shameful of us but the wind/cold was not motivating. Yesterday at BW was bottomless and awesome.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 16, 2017)

Wildcat was empty today. Soft wind buff everywhere. Minor wind in he morningbut blowing up the lift line. Awesome day. I'm sure yesterday and Tuesday were better but this was an absolute personal best at Cat for me. Pics probably won't be too stoke-ish but I'll upload a couple when I offload from my camera.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't worry about it being all that busy even if this storm delivers.  Certainly won't be like what areas off 93 are like with St. Patty's specials
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


I take this back.  I found out today that all the local schools are closed tomorrow for teacher workshops.  So, between $17 tickets and all the recent snow I fully expect both Wildcat and Attitash to be slammed!

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## HD333 (Mar 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I take this back.  I found out today that all the local schools are closed tomorrow for teacher workshops.  So, between $17 tickets and all the recent snow I fully expect both Wildcat and Attitash to be slammed!
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Planning on Gunstock tomorrow the Wildcat Saturday. Hopefully Gunstock will still have some pockets in the woods and no crowds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john1200c (Mar 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I take this back.  I found out today that all the local schools are closed tomorrow for teacher workshops.  So, between $17 tickets and all the recent snow I fully expect both Wildcat and Attitash to be slammed!
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I believe Cranmore also has a $17 deal tomorrow so that may lighten the burden. I was planning on hitting either Wildcat or Attitash tomorrow but am now thinking of trying out Black Mtn. I have never skied there and if they have a deal I might do it despite having a Peak pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2017)

With the recent snowfall, no better time than now to hit Black.  It's got some short, but really fun terrain.  A step back in time.  I say go for it


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 17, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> With the recent snowfall, no better time than now to hit Black.  It's got some short, but really fun terrain.  A step back in time.  I say go for it




Black is the best kept secret of the White Mountains! Shhhhhh


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2017)

I hear ya, but if there's any place in New England I want to help drive traffic to it's Black.  I really worry about them making it. They do such a small business it really surprises me sometimes that they aren't on nelsap. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 18, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I hear ya, but if there's any place in New England I want to help drive traffic to it's Black.  I really worry about them making it. They do such a small business it really surprises me sometimes that they aren't on nelsap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app




Yeah I totally agree! I always get excited when I see crowds there, they made wayyyyy more snow this year than in the past. The change in management (still in family) has helped!


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2017)

eatskisleep said:


> Yeah I totally agree! I always get excited when I see crowds there, they made wayyyyy more snow this year than in the past. The change in management (still in family) has helped!



When did management change? As of a couple years ago the owner was a total dick.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone ski wildcat today? Did it get real warm up there? Crusty tomorrow?


----------



## Jully (Mar 18, 2017)

yeggous said:


> When did management change? As of a couple years ago the owner was a total dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



That's the last I heard of anything about management at Black too. I still like to see any area succeed, especially smaller areas, but the owner situation seemed not so great.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2017)

I still plan on heading up, but won't be rushing for Mug Club 8:15 first chair.  I can't imagine it will be that crusty, but with no fresh there's no real compelling reason to get up at the ass crack.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 18, 2017)

yeggous said:


> When did management change? As of a couple years ago the owner was a total dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



This season.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 19, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Anyone ski wildcat today? Did it get real warm up there? Crusty tomorrow?



I never got really warm. Snow was nice all day  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2017)

Today did get a little warm in the sun. It wouldn't surprise me if tomorrow is a little crusty to start

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Mar 20, 2017)

More sun and soft snow today. I imagine the ungroomed will be stiff with the incoming cold air. It never got soupy so its doable just trickier. The groomers are skiing and should continue to ski well.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 22, 2017)

Closed again.Your telling me the lower lifts couldn't run?Dont buy it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Closed again.Your telling me the lower lifts couldn't run?Dont buy it.



Sustained winds of 100 mph on Washington today with gusts higher than that.  You don't buy that right across the street it's probably pretty nasty and perhaps unsafe to operate lifts?

Nothing running up high at Attatish or Cranmore today.  Basically just the beginner chair at Cranmore.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 22, 2017)

Ragged (at much lower elevation) was also closed today due to high winds


----------



## Jully (Mar 22, 2017)

50 mph gusts here in MA, thousands without power. Winds are pretty rough today.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2017)

Cannonball and Tram were on hold today.  Zoomer was down for maintenance


----------



## snoseek (Mar 22, 2017)

I lucked out that the jet and bonnie spun at Jay today wow. I've got to work and catch up on stuff so skiing will have to wait till Monday. I've had a spectacular run since xmas but now its getting time for me to work and save


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 23, 2017)

I'll bet the lower lifts could have run is all I'm saying.Ragged is the only one I've heard that didn't open at all.most areas had lots of windholds and some had very few if any summit lifts running but they certainly ran other lower lifts.I'm just saying they close way too easy and often from my view here at my desk.Which means nothing.Carry on.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 23, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Cannonball and Tram were on hold today.  Zoomer was down for maintenance



Yup,but they along with 99% of the rest were open in some form.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2017)

Great!  Hope you had a good time at Cannon yesterday.

Personally, if I was up there, I would have chosen to ski Attitash anyways given the conditions.  I don't think many of the minimal midweek skiers that Cat gets this time of year would have minded that alternative either.  The only people I feel a bit bad for are the dozen or so employees who lost their wages for the day.  

As a Cannon skier, I'm not sure why you care anyhow.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 23, 2017)

Does the cat run the lifts later in spring or do they still shut down at 4:00?

Thinking about heading up with my 4 year old this weekend if crotched is wet. Between going to the dump, getter her fed and dressed, likley wouldn't be on hill until about 1:00.


----------



## albert a ripper (Mar 23, 2017)

I've never seen them run lifts past 4pm.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 24, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Great!  Hope you had a good time at Cannon yesterday.
> 
> Personally, if I was up there, I would have chosen to ski Attitash anyways given the conditions.  I don't think many of the minimal midweek skiers that Cat gets this time of year would have minded that alternative either.  The only people I feel a bit bad for are the dozen or so employees who lost their wages for the day.
> 
> As a Cannon skier, I'm not sure why you care anyhow.


I dont care but I do get to the cat at least once a year.So I cant have an opinion about a place unless I'm a regular skier there?I guess you never throw your 2 cents in about an area you dont ski often.Chill out.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 24, 2017)

According to the website, quad has been on hold all day? Anyone know if this is correct and the reason? Will it be running tomorrow?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2017)

The Cat recovered quite well from the poor midweek weather.  The day started off with 3-5" on top of a manageable crust.  It continued to improve throughout the day to have some really soft surfaces.  Wish I was heading up tomorrow as it should be really good.



















Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 25, 2017)

Where is that first pic, off Bobcat?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2017)

Between Lower Lynx and Tomcat Schuss; closer to the Tomcat side.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Mar 26, 2017)

albert a ripper said:


> I've never seen them run lifts past 4pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It happens. Lifts go until 4:15 today. Until 4:30 on vertical challenge day. And often 4:30 on closing day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2017)

Both Attitash and Wildcat closed Monday and Tuesday.  They are at least a bit honest on Wildcats website that it's in part a business decision.  I still think it's kind of lame to make the call to close Tuesday two days out.  A lot of these systems that have called for rain this winter have ended up being mostly snow in Pinkham Notch.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh man looks like I'm buying a ticket to ski in shit weather somewhere tomorrow that blows!


Edit-fuck it I'm going to Sugarloaf as work and class got me busy till next Sunday and I need to TRY to have a good day tomorrow. Crossing my fingers


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmmm.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Hmmm.



Cranmore,Ragged,Black,Gunstock,&Sunapee
All closed today due to the weather....not just Tash/Cat


----------



## Jully (Mar 27, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Cranmore,Ragged,Black,Gunstock,&Sunapee
> All closed today due to the weather....not just Tash/Cat



Agreed. Plus, late season especially I'm totally fine with midweek closings.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 28, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Cranmore,Ragged,Black,Gunstock,&Sunapee
> All closed today due to the weather....not just Tash/Cat



Not totally true.Cranmore and Black are closed for the week and will reopen for one last weekend.Nothing to do with the weather.Ragged and Sunapee are open today.Come on people,we barely had a shower today.Just report it for what your intentions are and not blame the weather.Its too cold,oh it might rain,or the wind might blow.What a bunch of crap you guys are buying.Yesterday I could certainly understand,closing for 2 days in advance for possible rain is totally different.Whatever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not totally true.Cranmore and Black are closed for the week and will reopen for one last weekend.Nothing to do with the weather.Ragged and Sunapee are open today.Come on people,we barely had a shower today.Just report it for what your intentions are and not blame the weather.Its too cold,oh it might rain,or the wind might blow.What a bunch of crap you guys are buying.Yesterday I could certainly understand,closing for 2 days in advance for possible rain is totally different.Whatever.



I'll admit the weather was no excuse for not opening either Attitash or Wildcat today

I don't think any of us pass holders are under any illusion that today's closings aren't related to business levels.   And if you read between the lines, they admit that's the case now.  From the report:  "S[FONT=&quot]orry for the inconvenience but at this point in the season we feel that our ski days should be our best days". 

If that's what they have to do to financially be able to operate Wildcat until the end of April if not into May, I'm quite happy with that decision. 

[/FONT]Now, when you made your comment the other day, yes that was weather related.  100+mph winds right across the street!  Just because Cannon was able to operate Peabody and Mittersill that day doesn't mean the conditions were the same 40 miles away to run lower mountain lifts at Wildcat. I'm sure on that day the winds were crazy near the top of Bobcat and Tomcat as well.  So, maybe they could have run the Snowcat.  There would have been no point in opening a beginner chair servicing 2 green trails and 300 vertical.  Also, it's not like they don't push it with winds there if they are coming out of the West.  Just two weeks ago the wind was so crazy I stopped riding the Quad and stuck to the Bobcat for part of the day.  It felt like you could get blown clear off the chair at the summit.


----------



## Jully (Mar 28, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Also, it's not like they don't push it with winds there if they are coming out of the West.  Just two weeks ago the wind was so crazy I stopped riding the Quad and stuck to the Bobcat for part of the day.  It felt like you could get blown clear off the chair at the summit.



I wonder about what the wear and tear on the summit quad looks like sometimes.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 29, 2017)

No worries.I love Wildcat,in fact because its a lot like Cannon by being just a ski area with no housing and big mt skiing in the east with old school terrain.Just seems strange some of the closings for cold and such.I mean it certainly isnt colder than SL or many Quebec ski areas for sure.It just seems they look real hard to find a reason to close.So many others have had numerous wind holds in the past month with very limited lifts but they still run something.Now that I think about it I may have answered my own question.These areas all have skiers in mt lodging to satisfy.Whatever,dont get sensitive about me banging on the Cat because I am a big fan.I just have an opinion thats all.


----------



## ExtremeRyan (Mar 30, 2017)

In case anyone was wondering, the backcountry at wildcat is pretty phenomenal right now, especially the Brook. Snowpack is still pretty deep.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Mar 30, 2017)

Jully said:


> Agreed. Plus, late season especially I'm totally fine with midweek closings.



Im not all that cool with midweek closings.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 30, 2017)

ExtremeRyan said:


> View attachment 22293
> In case anyone was wondering, the backcountry at wildcat is pretty phenomenal right now, especially the Brook. Snowpack is still pretty deep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Thanks I was indeed wondering. Good to know the base is still there for this next round


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Im not all that cool with midweek closings.


Tough to stay open and incur the expense of staff, lift operations, grooming, etc for the limited number there.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2017)

Today's total was 16" or so. Snow turned heavier and bumped up big time this afternoon. They were 100% open before the storm so today was amazing. Probably the best day of the year measured bell to bell.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 1, 2017)

Im all over it tomorrow!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolutely incredible day at Wildcat today. Probably my best non-powder day this season.  It stayed perfect packed powder conditions until about 1:30.  Started to get a little sticky after that, which was also great, but I was digging the mid winter conditions of earlier in the day.  Just amazing



















Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Apr 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Absolutely incredible day at Wildcat today. Probably my best non-powder day this season.  It stayed perfect packed powder conditions until about 1:30.  Started to get a little sticky after that, which was also great, but I was digging the mid winter conditions of earlier in the day.  Just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was also there today and it was a Great day, Gondiline skied as well as I have ever seen it in quite some time, great pictures


----------



## Quietman (Apr 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Absolutely incredible day at Wildcat today. Probably my best non-powder day this season.  It stayed perfect packed powder conditions until about 1:30.  Started to get a little sticky after that, which was also great, but I was digging the mid winter conditions of earlier in the day.  Just amazing



Glad to see that a Peaks resort treated you better today! I need to get to the cat this year....


----------



## snoseek (Apr 3, 2017)

Man, today was again amazing with a more spring feel with spring like snow,  amazing weather (50 cent), and a base that is set up well. Im skipping life tomorrow and going back...and that looks to be snowy. Busy crowd I suspect alot of attitash people came over. I wonder if we will see them tomorrow


----------



## snoseek (Apr 4, 2017)

The good times continued today! Creamy powder on the top two thirds and mank below that for the last 500 vert.


----------



## Edd (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm sorry to be missing these recent good days. When I get back some spring skiing at the Cat will be my top priority if I'm lucky enough with weather.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow!The cat is looking really good!Should be there next week.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 5, 2017)

Peaks director of Eastern marketing tweeted yesterday about "at least" another month of skiing at the Cat! Not sure if it's daily or eventually mid week only, but baring a major meltdown by mother nature, Wildcat will be a May player this season! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Apr 5, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Peaks director of Eastern marketing tweeted yesterday about "at least" another month of skiing at the Cat! Not sure if it's daily or eventually mid week only, but baring a major meltdown by mother nature, Wildcat will be a May player this season!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



The Peaks marketing team has little attachment to reality. I take everything they say with a shaker of salt.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 5, 2017)

This morning was dreamy. New snow was thick for sure but Tahoe schooled me on how to ski that stuff. My first four runs were completely untracked trees in places Deadhead has showed me this winter. 

As the day wore on my legs got tired as this was day four up there beating the shit out of myself in spring pow. I'm now ready for corn please!

This stretch sorta concludes my east coast dirtbaggery for the year which turned out awesome as I originally thought I wouldn't get much in. I adjusted my priorities last minute and it truly has been an awesome experience. Pretty much Mondays and the occasional sunday or Wednesday thrown in from here on out.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 5, 2017)

Edd said:


> I'm sorry to be missing these recent good days. When I get back some spring skiing at the Cat will be my top priority if I'm lucky enough with weather.




I forgot to mention I saw your friends in the bar yesterday and they were quick to point out your pickiness this year lol!


----------



## Edd (Apr 5, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I forgot to mention I saw your friends in the bar yesterday and they were quick to point out your pickiness this year lol!



So I heard!  Glad you guys hooked up.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 20, 2017)

"Due to inclement weather we will be closed for skiing & riding this Thursday April 20th & Friday April 21st".Will not rain at all today.I was looking to head up tonite and ski tomorrow but seeing tomorrows weather I cancelled that but today?I wish they would just tell the truth.I dont know why this bugs me but it does.I think its great they are still open.Why dont they just schedule weekends only at this point.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 20, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> "Due to inclement weather we will be closed for skiing & riding this Thursday April 20th & Friday April 21st".Will not rain at all today.I was looking to head up tonite and ski tomorrow but seeing tomorrows weather I cancelled that but today?I wish they would just tell the truth.I dont know why this bugs me but it does.I think its great they are still open.Why dont they just schedule weekends only at this point.



I was a bit surprised they were open this week to be honest. I'm guessing they thought perhaps as the only mtn open in NH they could potentially capture some April vacation traffic. 
My suspicion is after seeing low crowds Mon-Wed this week they decided it made more prudent business sense to just shut down until the wknd.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 24, 2017)

Glorious last day brook laps all afternoon. By the time they reopen consider that done but today it was just awesome. What a great year, awesome mountain!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 24, 2017)

Well shit... I should've thought to take a look in there the previous weekend. D'oh!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this the last weekend for Wildcat?  What kind of shape is the mountain in?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Is this the last weekend for Wildcat?  What kind of shape is the mountain in?


WC was very variable trail to trail Monday. Some areas of real thin cover, other spots nice and deep. I would assume this is the last weekend. The website no longer says 'targeting May'   Maybe they will do another Monday opening if the forecast is good to make it til May that way? From Monday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

That looks to be about how it looked when I was there last on 4/17, last Monday.  Some spots pretty deep, some spots almost gone.


----------



## Edd (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2017)

The deepest snow by far I found was in TB last Monday


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck I was going to go Sunday!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2017)

Yep I was hoping for a Monday miracle! I need to work Monday at 4 so Free day At SR isn't really gonna work


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 27, 2017)

I was contemplating a trip up but can't rationalize 9 hours driving for a day trip.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2017)

snoseek said:


> The deepest snow by far I found was in TB last Monday


When the wind blows that's where all the snow goes and it gets very little sun, so the snow preservation is fantastic.

I've read that once upon a time there was plans to put a lift, trails and a second base lodge out there.  Glad it never happened.  Though I wish the USFS realized what a great skiing resource that bowl is and opened up even more side country lines.  Maybe someday they can form a partnership with Granite Backcountry Alliance.

Here's the information of those past expansion plans:

https://books.google.com/books?id=f...&q=wildcat mountain terrain expansion&f=false

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2017)

Hmmm, that link doesn't bring you to the exact section of the plan.  Google: "Wildcat Mountain terrain expansion" and it will bring you to those plans

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 27, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> When the wind blows that's where all the snow goes and it gets very little sun, so the snow preservation is fantastic.
> 
> I've read that once upon a time there was plans to put a lift, trails and a second base lodge out there.  Glad it never happened.  Though I wish the USFS realized what a great skiing resource that bowl is and opened up even more side country lines.  Maybe someday they can form a partnership with Granite Backcountry Alliance.
> 
> ...



There's a *ton *of lines in there. Honestly, I hope they keep it the way it is... 

Also, link seemed to work for me within a page or two... some good reading in there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2017)

No doubt there's a lot. Some do need a bit of clean up though.  The one named after a big lake to the South had a few trees down in it this year that really  messed up the flow even in this big snow year.



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> No doubt there's a lot. Some do need a bit of clean up though.  The one named after a big lake to the South had a few trees down in it this year that really  messed up the flow even in this big snow year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app




Those are the real deal. Wicked steep and hard to find! Good stuff!


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 30, 2017)

MG Skier said:


> I was contemplating a trip up but can't rationalize 9 hours driving for a day trip.



Welcome to my life! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 30, 2017)

I guess it is bike season unless I really feel the need to ski Superstar. 
I Hate The End OF The Season!!



prsboogie said:


> Welcome to my life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (May 2, 2017)

Here's an improvement for next year I didn't know about.


----------



## yeggous (May 2, 2017)

Edd said:


> Here's an improvement for next year I didn't know about.
> 
> View attachment 22554



More of the Wildcat improvements is already here:
http://www.***************************/topic/61-wildcat-17-18-season-thread/


----------



## ZGobeil (May 11, 2017)

Hi All, Ive been an onlooker on this board for a while, but a long time cat skiier. Been a few weeks since Ive been up to the notch is there anything still skiable on the cat looking at a hike up there instead of washington as the weather looks dicey. Thanks


----------



## Edd (May 14, 2017)

Not my pic. 6" up there today.


----------



## Smellytele (May 14, 2017)

Where was that picture taken from?


----------



## Edd (May 14, 2017)

They're claiming the summit. That pic was pulled from Twitter. I don't remember a little deck like that on the hut up there. 

This is from Instagram. Looks like it's facing the direction towards Upper Catapult / Upper Wildcat.


----------



## Smellytele (May 15, 2017)

Edd said:


> They're claiming the summit. That pic was pulled from Twitter. I don't remember a little deck like that on the hut up there.
> 
> This is from Instagram. Looks like it's facing the direction towards Upper Catapult / Upper Wildcat.
> 
> View attachment 22585



So the first picture was from the patrol hut ahh.


----------

